# [NZ] New Zealand | road infrastructure



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

*Northern Extension (Toll)*

New Zealand's newest stretch of motorway opened at the weekend.
SH1 north of Auckland.7.5km long tollway

Pics from http://aucklandmotorways.co.nz


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Stylish.. Except for the road markings it looks like a French Voie Expresse


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

It does look good dosen't it.
The asphalt on a couple of those pics could just about rival even the Struma


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

*Update: Interchange SH1 / SH20 at Manuakau (20km South of dowtown Auckland)*

Pics from http://aucklandmotorways.co.nz


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

Why all traffic has to merge into 1 lane? Isn't tunnel wide enough?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

The reduction to 1 lane northbound is as a calming measure as the motorway terminates on the north side of the tunnels. I suppose it increases safety to have an early merge than at the point where the highway becomes a 2 lane road again. The tunnel is wide enough for 2 lanes though.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

A couple of nice pics from Flickr


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

KIWIKAAS said:


>


The colours used on that sign remind me of those used on toll roads in Victoria, such as the CityLink in Melbourne.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
It does look suspiciously Victorian in style.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

..


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Opening day on the SH1- Puhoi Extension. It was a long weekend for Auckland Aniversary.

pics by Kane http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557100&page=28


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, lovely new piece of motorway. Thanks kiwikaas.

It does look very similar to Victoira, blue-yellow signs for tollway, citylink/eastlink style toll gantires, lane markings with a dot (reflector) between alternate lines.

Love those pics of Auckland at night time too.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

The motorway looks great.

The second pic in post #147 is brilliant.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

use have alot of freeways for a country with a population about the same as Sydney.

Nice freeways but


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

New Zealand doesn't really have a lot of freeways.
In fact driving around New Zealand means mostly being stuck on very windy, bumpy, dangerous roads.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Auckland's motorway network looks to me like the best in Oceania, especially with the way it's all connected up in the middle. Melbourne has some great freeways, of course, but the Eastern Freeway was never completed to connect to the Tullamarine Freeway, it just kind of becomes a street. And Perth has excellent roads from what I hear, but not many of them are freeways.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Jardoga said:


> use have alot of freeways for a country with a population about the same as Sydney.
> 
> Nice freeways but


NZ dosen't have many motorways at all. The longest you can drive on continuous motorway/expressway in NZ is only about 100km (total motorway/expressway for NZ is about 200-220km). Once the Waikato Expressway is completed it will be possible to drive 200km on continuous motorway/expressway from north of Auckland to south of Hamilton.
If NZ were to have the same amount of motorway/expressway standard road as Canada on a per capita basis then NZ would have to have about 1600km.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Robosteve said:


> Auckland's motorway network looks to me like the best in Oceania, especially with the way it's all connected up in the middle. Melbourne has some great freeways, of course, but the Eastern Freeway was never completed to connect to the Tullamarine Freeway, it just kind of becomes a street. And Perth has excellent roads from what I hear, but not many of them are freeways.


Auckland has a pretty good motorway network although it is pretty conjested (some stretches of 3-3 motorway approaching 200,000 v.p.d.). Most Australian cities have better general roading (ie: multilane arterial roads) than Auckland. Perth has a far superior general roading network than Auckland for instance. Melbourne as well in general (certainly outside the 10km radius from the CBD).


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Robosteve said:


> Auckland's motorway network looks to me like the best in Oceania, especially with the way it's all connected up in the middle. Melbourne has some great freeways, of course, but the Eastern Freeway was never completed to connect to the Tullamarine Freeway, it just kind of becomes a street. And Perth has excellent roads from what I hear, but not many of them are freeways.


Driving around Perth is much easier than driving around Auckland, and although a lot of Perths highwighs are incomplete and even have signallised intersections, the geometry of the roadways, and the route that they follow is superior to Aucklands motorways, and the finished freeways here are of better quality.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

How is the new tollway going in terms of popularity compared to say Melbourne's Eastlink? Or is it too early to say?


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Are there any pictures of the tunnels northern approach?


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

NZer said:


> Not sure about this one....could be Dunedin?


definitely Dunedin - on the way into the city from Airport/Invercagill.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

*[NZ] NEW ZEALAND MOTORWAYS*

*[SH20] AUCKLAND - MOUNT ROSKILL MOTORWAY EXTENSION: *​
*Close-up view of city's newest motorway*

Thousands of people are expected to to inspect Auckland's newest motorway during an open day on Saturday - 09 May 2009. The Transport Agency is giving a preview of its $201 million Mt Roskill motorway extension before opening it to traffic in stages from Friday next week. Cyclists will be given first access to the 4.5km motorway between Hillsborough and New Windsor. They will be able to ride up and down it for an hour from 10am, before it is opened to pedestrians from 11am until 3pm. The agency is providing four access points to the motorway, from Maioro St or Sandringham Rd at its western end, or from its Dominion Rd or Hillsborough Rd interchanges to the east. "I think they have made a marvellous job of landscaping, softening the cut of the motorway," he said. Transport Agency regional director Wayne McDonald said it was part of the original motorway masterplan for Auckland dating back to 1965. But well before that, the route was gazetted for a railway linking Southdown to Avondale, for which the motorway builders have made future provision beneath the four traffic bridges and two walking and cycling paths crossing their road. For more information please visit: http://www.transit.govt.nz/projects/mountroskill/


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

*[AUCKLAND]*


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Awww... you guys are cute. 

The roads look nice. Moreso considering you've written gay graffiti all over them :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

city_thing said:


> Awww... you guys are cute. The roads look nice. Moreso considering you've written gay graffiti all over them :lol:


:lol: what a gay little couple we are  We enjoyed leaving our mark there and it sures looks better than the pathetic scribble of talentless, good-for-nothing taggers :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate - how are your plans coming along for the visit to NZ ?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

*SH1 - NORTH AUCKLAND *


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

The roads and signage look like that of the Western US(Arizona, Colorado, Utah). It's just unique seeing how the driving is on the "wrong" side of the road.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice pictures.

Whats with the straight lines separating lanes on one carriageway and dotted lines on the other carriageway?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
looks like some resealing has been done and they opted for traditional lane markings instead of bott's dots


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

It could also be the new "strips" that are rough instead of smooth (looks like thick icing on a Christmas cake) - when you drive on them it makes a very loud noise and keeps you alert. It is popping up on all the roads across Auckland .... if anybody knows what it is called, please let me know - thanks.



essendon bombers said:


> Nice pictures.


Thanks mate


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Themoplastic of epoxy


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> Themoplastic of epoxy


Thanks KK :cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

A few more pics of the *SH20 ''South Western Motorway'' *extension in Auckland. Opened May 15th.
www.aucklandmotorways.co.nz


----------



## Timoth12 (Apr 20, 2005)

KIWIKAAS said:


>


I like the decorated NJ profile, in many countries there are just plain concrete blocks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Timoth12 said:


> I like the decorated NJ profile, in many countries there are just plain concrete blocks.


I agree, moving to NZ was the first time that I had seen decorative concrete barriers etc. on motorways - I love it. There are beautiful motifs that haven't been posted here due to access problems but I will find a way to dodge the oncoming traffic


----------



## 187cc (Jun 9, 2009)

Love this thread, I like how SH1 goes two lane in rural sections, less ugly, allows you to see the cool countryside. In contrast, Chinese highways - 3 lanes each direction in some mountainous region 200km from any major town....good for future expansion but an absolute eyesore at times.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pics, I never knew what New Zealand is like


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> I agree, moving to NZ was the first time that I had seen decorative concrete barriers etc. on motorways - I love it. There are beautiful motifs that haven't been posted here due to access problems but I will find a way to dodge the oncoming traffic


It seems to be a common thing in your general part of the world - I recall seeing decorative concrete barriers in Melbourne when I went visiting there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

187cc said:


> Love this thread, I like how SH1 goes two lane in rural sections, less ugly, allows you to see the cool countryside. In contrast, Chinese highways - 3 lanes each direction in some mountainous region 200km from any major town....good for future expansion but an absolute eyesore at times.


I have heard that the SH1 North will be broadened past Warkworth - can't say that I am very happy about that, it is some of the best scenery on Auckland's door step.




Mateusz said:


> Nice pics, I never knew what New Zealand is like


Thank you, you are welcome.



Ron2K said:


> It seems to be a common thing in your general part of the world - I recall seeing decorative concrete barriers in Melbourne when I went visiting there.


You are right, the new Eastlink motorway in Melbourne is sporting some amazing design features, I hope that Auckland will follow that example and brighten things up


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

havaska said:


> Whenever I look at pictures of the motorways in New Zealand (and Australia) they always just look like the USA to me!
> 
> I think it's the fact that all the signage uses the same font, the use of the word 'exit' and the yellow diamonds, with the different sized number plates thrown in for good measure! But it's also other stuff like the type of gantry used and the street lighting.
> 
> It's odd how just little things like that can change the perception so much.


You have a point, it does look very American and will be more so in the future as most motorways around Auckland are expanding - unfortunately


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Spaghetti Junction scares me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Indictable said:


> Spaghetti Junction scares me.


:lol: It does look scary but is is okay


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm just nervous when I'm going to first drive on it!


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know if one can call a bypass a motorway even though it has multiple lanes (in parts) and has one exit long its duration. We have it in Nelson and it connects the area around the airport to a town called Richmond. Nelson has a lot of traffic and for those who have been there, I'm sure you will agree. 
A pic


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Indictable said:


> I'm just nervous when I'm going to first drive on it!


Get over it, it's not difficult to navigate, much easier and less confusing than the huge 5-10 lane roundabouts they have in Europe, now those are scary.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

So with new and improved sections of our State Highway's increased motorway capacity is it time that we had a look at raising the speed limited on the improved section from 100 to 120-130 kph?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice motorways actually


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

They should be, we have been building them since 1950.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is the new motorway Auckland-Hamilton in construction already?


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Parts of the Waikato Expressway(Auckland to Cambridge, past Hamilton) have already been completed for some time.
I'm not sure when the southern section around Hamilton and on to Cambridge will start. There was some talk of it only being one lane each way, but I'm not sure what the outcome was.....


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess you are familiar with this, but these are license plates of my birth city Nove Zamky, Slovakia


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Very nice motorways actually


They're average. The problem is public transport and the subsequent high ownership of cars.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Sukkiri said:


> They're average. The problem is public transport and the subsequent high ownership of cars.


I don't think the availability of public transport in New Zealand has any influence on car ownership. Virtually every household needs a car anyway, even if they use PT for daily commuting. Unless you're living in Tokyo or Manhattan. But that's not New Zealand.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Sukkiri said:


> They're average. The problem is public transport and the subsequent high ownership of cars.


NZ motorway's are considerably better than those in Norway (where I live now), which is really impressive when you consider the vast difference in wealth between the two countries.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think the availability of public transport in New Zealand has any influence on car ownership. Virtually every household needs a car anyway, even if they use PT for daily commuting. Unless you're living in Tokyo or Manhattan. But that's not New Zealand.


Completely agree with you. I hope we never have to live like they do in Tokyo or Manhattan, I much prefer a house and garden to a small apartment, living in a box isn't fun, we are lucky in NZ that we have the space. I will quite happily put up with traffic jams so that I can mow my lawn on a Sunday morning and kick a ball around with my boys.


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone here have some pics of the new bridge in Tauranga?

And is there a plan to link the Waikato Expressway with Tauranga through another expressway? Would that be lucrative?


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Lucrative?

Maybe if it is tolled.....


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

NZer said:


> Lucrative?
> 
> Maybe if it is tolled.....


:lol: You're right. I think I wanted to say "advisable" instead of "lucrative"...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*[SH20 - WATERVIEW CONNECTION]* 

Underground Motorway Project:

The Waterview Connection project will complete the Western Ring Route around Auckland by extending SH20 to the Northwestern Motorway (SH16) at Great North Road, Waterview and widening SH16 from St Lukes to Te Atatu. Completion of the Western Ring Route (WRR) is one of seven Roads of National Significance the government has identified as critical to ensuring that users have access to significant markets and areas of employment and economic growth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*[SH1 - VIADUCT REPLACEMENT - NEWMARKET]* 

Replacing the old Viaduct with a completely new motorway:

At the heart of Auckland's four year Newmarket Connection Project is a staged replacement of the Newmarket Viaduct (PPT, 3.25MB), with a wider, stronger, more sustainable new structure. Enhancing motorway capacity over Newmarket is, however, only part of the story. Through an urban design-integrated approach, the Newmarket Connection project aims to improve pedestrian links around Newmarket and facilitate the opportunity to breathe life back into the viaduct’s surrounding environment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*[SH20 - MANUKAU EXTENSION]* 

Connecting the SH1 with Auckland International Airport via a new motorway:

The Manukau Extension project forms a 4.5 kilometre section of motorway linking SH20 Puhinui Interchange through to SH1 and will form the southern section of the Western Ring Route, together with the SH20 Manukau Harbour Crossing project. As well as a triple level interchange between SH20 and SH1 at Manukau, the project also includes new SH20 interchanges at Cavendish Drive and at Lambie Drive. Construction began in June 2006 and is approaching its completion in August 2010.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*[SH1 - VICTORIA PARK TUNNEL]* 

Sinking the North bound lanes of the SH1 motorway below Victoria Park:

The Victoria Park Tunnel Project will reduce traffic congestion through Victoria Park Viaduct and St Marys Bay, particularly during peak hours. It completes the final link in the central Auckland motorway network unlocking the capacity of the recently completed Central Motorway Junction. The project covers the section of motorway between the Auckland Harbour Bridge, south through St Marys Bay and across the Victoria Park Viaduct, to Wellington Street. It involves the construction of a 440m cut and cover tunnel adjacent to the existing viaduct in Victoria Park to provide three northbound lanes. The viaduct will remain carrying four southbound lanes. There will also be some widening of the motorway through St Marys Bay to provide five traffic lanes each way and a shoulder bus lane. The VPT Alliance consisting of the NZTA, Fletcher Construction, Beca Infrastructure, Higgins and Parsons Brinkerhoff has been appointed to construct the project.

*PART 1*





*PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Hell, those are some impressive projects.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Hell, those are some impressive projects.


+1


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Now we need to start the eastern motorway, penlink and the holiday highway. At the point Auckland will have a very effective motorway network.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Brilliant annimation of the waterview connection. So the tunnel section is now back to 3-3 instead of 2-2 from the looks.



> Now we need to start the eastern motorway, penlink and the holiday highway. At the point Auckland will have a very effective motorway network


I don't see the Eastern Motorway ever making it back onto the agenda. It's way too expensive and with the completion of the SW, Waterview and Upper Harbour mwys we can pretty much call the network complete (SH20-SH1 connection/arterial is also an important link).
Except for these motorway projects I think Auckland would be better served with upgrades of existing routes where needed + of course an expanded rail and light rail network.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing how much money is being spent on this compared to other areas of the transit system. Still, very good updates, Sydney. Just wish I agreed with the construction of these projects...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks boys :colgate:

I for one would like to see a proper motorway network and this is it (I hate driving through suburbs). It will basically form two ring roads in the shape of a figure 8 .... once complete they can focus more on public transport initiatives (great strides are being made here as well) ... one thing that I don't agree with is the new motorway from Puhoi heading north ... no no !


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Sydney I'll like to eventually see SH1 with 4 lanes from Whangarei to Wellington, the holiday highway is just another step closer to it.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention, the new Ruby Bay Bypass (on the way to Motueka, Golden Bay etc.) is almost complete. I got the chance to drive through the roadworks during the holidays. Don't know when its going to be completed though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

*New motorway set to open*
05:00 26/08/2010










NZTA MANUKAU EXTENSION: The new SH20-SH1 motorway will open in three stages, starting this weekend. On Saturday, the public is invited to inspect the southbound lanes which are due to open the next day. It's been four long years but it's here at last – the much-anticipated State Highway 1 to SH20 motorway extension at Manukau is about to open. Walkers and cyclists will get a sneak preview on Saturday when thousands are expected to take up the NZ Transport Agency's invitation to inspect the southbound lanes before they open to traffic on Sunday. Regional state highways director Tommy Parker says the agency has appreciated the support from local residents and businesses during four years of construction.

"This open day is our way of thanking them for their patience and giving them a chance to see the progress on the new motorway at their leisure." After a dawn blessing by local iwi, Manukau mayor Len Brown and Transport Minister Steven Joyce will cut the ribbon on the $220 million motorway before it's opened to pedestrians. After the open day, contractors will work overnight to open the southbound lanes at 5am on Sunday – weather permitting. The new lanes will give SH20 traffic a direct run from Puhinui to SH1 north and south, and access from the Cavendish and Lambie interchanges.

Motorists heading south to Cavendish Drive or Roscommon Rd will need to get off SH20 at the Puhinui interchange and take the new connecting road to the Cavendish interchange. Electronic signs on SH20 will advise motorists of the changes. The westbound lanes will open late next month and will allow motorists on to the new motorway from SH1, Redoubt Rd and Lambie Drive. Roscommon Rd motorists heading west will need to detour via Wiri Station Rd and Lambie Drive while contractors finish the Cavendish westbound onramp and link road to the Puhinui interchange and realign the Puhinui Stream.

Local roads will also be upgraded and the entire motorway extension should be open by December. Agency project manager Simon Paton says the 4.5km southern link in the western ring route will make a dramatic difference for local and through traffic once it's open. "Not least because we've got rid of 12 sets of traffic lights." On Saturday, the 3.5km between the Cavendish interchange and the SH1 underpass will be open for walkers from 10am to 1pm. Cyclists will be allowed on from 1pm to 2pm. The entry is at Lambie Drive and free buses will run between Davies Ave and the Cavendish interchange. Marquees at Lambie Drive and Plunket Ave will display information about the motorway and the nearby Manukau rail link.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This new motorway/road of Auckland will have and underground sections, parts?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ This new motorway/road of Auckland will have and underground sections, parts?


No, it's all above ground. We don't currently have any large tunnel sections in Auckland.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ This new motorway/road of Auckland will have and underground sections, parts?


One of the tunnels - *Victoria Park Tunnel* - is under construction and the other one - *SH20 Waterview Connection* - is planned


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

*The SH20 - SH1 is open.*

Around 5000 people turned out to walk, cycle and even play handball on the new SH20-SH1 Manukau extension at its official opening on Saturday. Mayor Len Brown joined families in a stroll along the 4.5km motorway extension after a dawn blessing by Maori and ribbon cutting by Transport Minister Steven Joyce. The open day was a chance to inspect the $220 million project before the New Zealand Transport Agency opened the southbound lanes to traffic on Sunday morning. Regional director Wayne McDonald says the extension eliminates 12 sets of traffic signals and will enable smoother, quicker travel between the southwestern and southern motorways.

"And everyone – drivers, cyclists and pedestrians – will benefit from the reduced congestion around Manukau city streets." The new motorway will also greatly improve access to and from Auckland airport for the 85,000 visitors to next year's Rugby World Cup, he says. The extension has taken four years to build but Mr Brown says the idea goes back to 1956. "It's taken a long time to deliver and our council has been very, very strident in its desire to get this piece of infrastructure to enable traffic flows to go west and then north."

The new motorway is "outstanding" and worth the wait, he says. "This will really shift transport in a major way around Auckland and the south. "It will bring a significant change for residents and help things cross-town." The project's also a "major boost" for public transport. Motorway contractor Leighton Works has also done the earthworks for the adjacent Manukau rail link and the transport agency is helping fund that and a nearby bus terminal. The rail link's nearly finished and the open day gave many walkers their first view of it.

"It's just brilliant," Mr Brown says. "Road and rail are now starting to gather some real pace in terms of delivery of transport in the region." The southbound lanes are now open but the NZTA says there's still work to be done before the entire motorway opens by Christmas. There'll be speed restrictions and some overnight closures and diversions this week to finish surfacing the highway. The west and northbound lanes will open in late September and the entire motorway will be finished in December after a section of the Puhinui Stream is diverted.

The extension is part of the western ring route that will eventually link Manukau with Albany via State Highways 20, 16 and 18.

See www.nzta.govt.nz or call 0800 SH20-2-1 (0800-742-021) for details. More photos P3.



flyin_higher said:


> From today's public open day at the new Manukau South-Western motorway extension.


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

What's the red paving on the shoulder? - It looks like it's missing a layer compared to the main treatment - do they not pave shoulders the same there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

niterider said:


> What's the red paving on the shoulder? - It looks like it's missing a layer compared to the main treatment - do they not pave shoulders the same there?


It is coloured tarmac that demarcates the main road from the verge - very much like the stuff they use to show cycle lanes or bus lanes on roads (which is green).


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Yep. They slap on a stickey layer of tar over the asphalt and then sprinkel and roll in the red gravel. I think theyve been doing it as long as motorways have been in Auckland. In other NZ cities they dont do this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Yep. They slap on a stickey layer of tar over the asphalt and then sprinkel and roll in the red gravel. I think theyve been doing it as long as motorways have been in Auckland. In other NZ cities they dont do this.


Thanks :colgate: now I also know how it works


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
lol Syd :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

*Waterview motorway on fast track*
5:30 AM Thursday Sep 2, 2010

Environment Minister Nick Smith will announce tomorrow that he is putting Auckland's $1.4 billion Waterview motorway project on a fast track for resource consent hearings. He is expected to announce a board of inquiry, headed by a judge, to hold public hearings early next year on conditions to be attached to the Transport Agency's construction of the final link in the western ring route. The agency, which wants to start a five-year building programme next September for the 4.5km partly tunnelled link between the Southwestern and Northwestern Motorways, lodged applications on August 20 with the new Environmental Protection Authority.

Although the authority had 20 working days to recommend whether the applications met a "national significance" test, Dr Smith told Auckland Mayor John Banks yesterday that he intended making a major announcement about Waterview tomorrow. He said dealing with the project's fill was a "real issue", referring to a proposal to use up to 600,000cu m of rock and earth from its 2.5km of twin tunnels for an 11ha land reclamation along the Onehunga waterfront.

The Onehunga beaches were lost when the original Mangere Bridge motorway was built in the 1970s. His comments came at a ceremony to mark Auckland City's deal to add $10 million to the Transport Agency's $18 million for the Onehunga project. Once a board of inquiry for Waterview is set up it will publicly notify the agency's applications and have nine months to make decisions. After notification the public have 20 working days to make submissions.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

flyin_higher said:


>


Nice, very American! 
Any More?
:cheers1:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting, that SH20 - SH1 connection. But please, share a map of the location next time, it's almost impossible to understand the locales for foreigners


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

How about long distance motorways in NZ. Are there any plans to connect let say Auckland with Wellington? How many cars use this road per day?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I've been reading into the Auckland Northern Motorway problems at the Victoria Park Viaduct.

Wikipedia has an error here, it claims there are 200,000 vehicles on the viaduct, which is wrong, there are 105,000 vehicles per day. (which means a severely congested motorway section at 2x2 lanes!)

However, they are improving things by building a tunnel for northbound traffic, with three lanes. Why didn't they took the opportunity to bring the whole motorway underground? It seems to me it would be a major improvement for Victoria Park and surroundings to have both directions underground. When the tunnel is finished, the existing structure will continue to be used, but only in one direction.

****

Cool picture:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Yep. You're right about the incorrect information on wiki about the traffic volume on the viaduct but it is indeed a very conjested section of road (has been for a very long time already).
The decision to only build one direction was a combination of budgetory considerations (later analysis has shown that the price difference would have been minimal when taking work on the viaduct into account) and keeping their options open in relation to a possible future harbour crossing connection (or so the story goes).


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

New Ruby Bay Bypass:

Heading east from Motueka to Nelson:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7. View to the southwest over looking Moutere 









8.









9.









10. Looking out towards Nelson and Tasman Bay









11.









12. End of bypass. Left turn goes to Ruby Bay and Mapua.


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Om nom nom


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

*HOBSONVILLE MOTORWAY six months ahead of schedule*
SCOOP
Wednesday, 30 March 2011, 1:32 pm


13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The Hobsonville motorway projects (the SH18 Hobsonville Deviation and the SH16 Brigham Creek motorway extension) are on track to be finished and open for use in September – six months ahead of schedule. Transport Minister Steven Joyce says the government's billion dollar boost to state highway funding over three years has provided a secure funding pipeline which has given contractors the confidence to continue investing in people and machinery and complete projects more quickly. The Hobsonville motorway projects are part of the Western Ring Route - a 48 kilometre alternative to SH1 running between Manukau and Albany via State Highways 20, 16 and 18.

Mr Joyce says when complete, the $220 million project will, significantly reduce congestion in North-west Auckland and improve journey times between the West and the North Shore. “The new road will also greatly improve road safety in the area by taking through traffic off the local roading network. The NZTA expects traffic on Hobsonville Road to reduce from 40,000 vehicles per day currently to 6,500 per day.” "The news that the project is on track to be complete ahead of the Rugby World Cup is an added bonus."

NZTA is currently seeking planning permission and resource consents from a Board of Inquiry to complete the largest remaining piece of the Western Ring Route – the Waterview Connection and associated improvements to the Northwestern Motorway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

*VICTORIA PARK TUNNEL PROJECT update:*






Sound barrier walls have been installed .....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

*Pic of the day | AUCKLAND HARBOUR BRIDGE*


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Nice update Syd 
Great pick looking up the AHB


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Nice update Syd
> Great pick looking up the AHB


Thanks B - I try my best


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

*Victoria Park Tunnel to open months early*
NZ HERALD
3:21 PM Thursday Apr 7, 2011

Auckland drivers will be able to use the Victoria Park Tunnel from November, two months earlier than planned. Transport Minister Steven Joyce said today the NZ Transport Agency's $340m project to ease motorway congestion in the central city was heading towards an early finish. "Firstly the entire project is now on track to be finished by February next year, which is a year and three months earlier than expected. "Secondly, the first two northbound lanes will be opened in November, which will move the traffic around so the rest of the project can be finished," Mr Joyce said.

Work on the 450 metre-long tunnel was progressing very well, he added. "The walls have been completed, the roof is on, and about 80 per cent of the excavation is now completed. "It will greatly ease congestion for the 160,000 plus vehicles that use this route each day," Mr Joyce said. The entire project includes the widening of State Highway 1 through St Mary's Bay and the reconfiguration of the existing Victoria Park viaduct to carry four southbound lanes of traffic. NZTA's State Highways Manager for Auckland, Tommy Parker, said the key to the tunnel's early opening was the planned closure next month of the Wellington Street on-ramp, which links the central CBD with the northbound lanes of SH1.

During the seven month-long closure, a new on-ramp will be built and construction of the southern portal of the tunnel completed. The Victoria Park Tunnel project is the first of the Government's seven roads of national significance, to start construction. It aims to support economic growth by reducing congestion, improving safety and journey times, and increasing the capacity of State Highway 1 between the Auckland Harbour Bridge and Newmarket, one of the country's busiest freight and business routes.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

A few questions:

1. One day when Hobsonville Mwy is completed and the SH16, SH18 and SH20 is all linked up is there any plans to move to a single route number that covers the whole highway?

2. Any talk to move to a European or Australian style alphanumeric route number system?

3. How is the Hamilton Mwy progressing? If I am not mistaken it was part of the Key Govt's election platform in 2008 and he is up for re-election later this year?


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

1. I don't think so. 16 continues as a state highway much further north from Auckland after the motorway section ends in Western Auckland.
I don't know for sure, but I don't think so.

2. No

3. Under construction, as far as I know.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Waterview now approved and construction to start before Christmas. http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10727981

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxgAX01lmpI



> "This is New Zealand's largest construction project since the Harbour Bridge 60 years ago, and will create a lot of work and bring significant benefits to Auckland once completed."
> 
> MEGA-PROJECT
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice, here's a map:


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

A few more questions about Auckland.

1. I know that geography severely limits the directions, does Auckland have a clearly defined urban growth corridor? I imagine it would be along SH1 north and south of the city. What about east? Is there talk of growth corridor east direction of Flatbush or north of Flatbush that bulks up East Tamaki Heights?

2. If yes to no.1 any plans on the drawing board to extend SH20 beyond SH1 that goes east of Flatbush or north to ETH?


Great news that Auckland is progressing so well.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Upper Harbour Motorway (hobsonville) opens 7 August 2011, 6 months ahead of schedule. 
Open day 6 August 12pm - 2.30pm. 

The Hobsonville section is the largest section of the two part Upper Harbour Motorway construction. This section extends east to west from the Upper Harbour Bridge to Westgate and north with the North Western Extension to Brigham Creek Road. 



















lots more photos here http://www.aucklandmotorways.co.nz/uppperharbour/upperharbourhobsonville.html


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

*SH18 Upper Harbour Motorway* completed and open.









Pics from www.aucklandmotorways.co.nz

Looking north east from Squadron Drive.









Looking west from Squadron Drive with the existing Hobsonville Road to the left. 









Heading west along the straight. Looking toward Trig Road interchange. 









Looking east from Trig Road. 









Looking south west toward the Westgate interchange.










The Westgate and SH18/16 interchange looking north. 









Looking south along the North Western motorway from the Westgate interchange.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooooh it is gorgeous


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Off topic, but I saw Wellington had snow for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It looks very good indeed. Are the shoulders made of gravel, or is it just some red pavement? There does seem to be a height difference between the driving lanes and the shoulders.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^ It's red pavement (chip seal).


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Those photos above are really nice, what a well kept road!



Penn's Woods said:


> Off topic, but I saw Wellington had snow for the first time in 30 years.


Auckland for the first time in 75 years!

Canterbury region for the first time in not very long :lol:

Dunedin for the second time this year


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Those photos above are really nice, what a well kept road!


It's not hard to keep a road "well kept" in the first 5 days after construction finished :lol:


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

I heard some rumors about a motorway to link Wellington with Levin. Is this an official plan or is it just a "we are thinking about it, but nothing is carved in stone" thing?... Thank you.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^ Yes, it's been at the "we are thinking about it, but nothing is carved in stone" stage for 40+ years now.
The roadway reservations through Paraparaumu have been present for many decades.
Arguably the most important part of the project, the 'Transmission Gully' section, isn't expected to be completed before 2020.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Partial opening of the Victoria Park Tunnel in Auckland today. 2 lanes were opened to northbound traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The New Zealand motorway turns 61 today. On December 23rd, 1950, the Johnsonville-Porirua Motorway opened to traffic. It's located just north of Wellington and serves regional traffic.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

^^So would that make NZ's motorways some of the oldest?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Maybe the oldest in the Eastern Hempisphere (excluding Europe).


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

*[PART ONE]*

This is one of my favourite road trips in Auckland on the SH1 NORTH from downtown Auckland to Warkworth (and then onto Matakana and Omaha Beach). All these areas now fall within the Auckland Super City Boundary - whether they like it or not they are now part of Greater Auckland  Enjoy the pics :cheers:


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

*[PART TWO]*


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C SH1 AUCKLAND TO WARKWORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

New Zealand's motorways are really looking pretty impressive, the only problem is the vast numbers of crap used imports that people drive on them, the age of NZ's vehicle fleet is getting far too old, the govt needs to set an age limit.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice photos, good-looking motorway.

I agree on the old cars, a lot appear to be over 10 years old.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

KiwiRob said:


> New Zealand's motorways are really looking pretty impressive, the only problem is the vast numbers of crap used imports that people drive on them, the age of NZ's vehicle fleet is getting far too old, the govt needs to set an age limit.





ChrisZwolle said:


> I agree on the old cars, a lot appear to be over 10 years old.


Quite a silly observation to make when you consider that it is the same fleet of cars in every photograph. We see way more new cars on the roads than old cars. Also, remember that a photograph is a second in time so one can't make a fair judgement when looking at a photograph, especially when you are stuck behind the same car/s


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice photos, good-looking motorway.


Thanks :colgate:




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Quite a silly observation to make when you consider that it is the same fleet of cars in every photograph. We see way more new cars on the roads than old cars. Also, remember that a photograph is a second in time so one can't make a fair judgement when looking at a photograph, especially when you are stuck behind the same car/s


I couldn't have said it better myself :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

*[PART THREE | REACHING WARKWORTH]*


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

*[PART FOUR | FROM WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND]*


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*LEAVING THE NEW SH1 AND FOLLOWING THE OLD SH1 THROUGH OREWA* 



21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

Excellent highways! :drool:  :cheers:

Once I saw an episode in amazing race in which they had to drive in New Zealand, I really wanted to be in their place, your highways seem to be great!


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Quite a silly observation to make when you consider that it is the same fleet of cars in every photograph. We see way more new cars on the roads than old cars. Also, remember that a photograph is a second in time so one can't make a fair judgement when looking at a photograph, especially when you are stuck behind the same car/s


Which isn't a silly observation to make when I was only in NZ a couple of months ago and having just read an article in the NZ Herald which pretty much agreed with what I said a few minutes ago. The car immediately in front the Caldina is an import :bash:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/cars/news/article.cfm?c_id=142&objectid=10779922

Since the average age of vehicles in NZ is over 13 years and increasing you're not seeing more new cars than old, you're seeing the opposite.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love this american standard :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> I love this american standard :cheers:


It's actually influenced by both American and European. What you don't see are the regulatory signs (speed limits etc.) which are European standard. 



> Quite a silly observation to make when you consider that it is the same fleet of cars in every photograph. We see way more new cars on the roads than old cars. Also, remember that a photograph is a second in time so one can't make a fair judgement when looking at a photograph, especially when you are stuck behind the same car/s


Not really. You'd see the same type of traffic in the photos you made everywhere else in the country (with the possible exception of Wellington).


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

KiwiGuy said:


> It's actually influenced by both American and European. What you don't see are the regulatory signs (speed limits etc.) which are European standard.


Okey

95 % american
5% european


----------



## RDSA (Apr 18, 2008)

KiwiGuy said:


> Not really. You'd see the same type of traffic in the photos you made everywhere else in the country (with the possible exception of Wellington).


even in Wellington it feels like you've stepped back in time 5-10 years when comes to cars. Except for all the taxis being prius'


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

xrtn2 said:


> Okey
> 
> 95 % american
> 5% european


I don't think so, the road markings are like Finland, and the warning signs are diamond but the symbols are European, like Irish signs. The other signs are European.

The font it quite American though


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

*[PART FIVE | FROM OREWA TO DOWNTOWN AUCKLAND]*


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

RDSA said:


> even in Wellington it feels like you've stepped back in time 5-10 years when comes to cars. Except for all the taxis being prius'


Really? The last time I spent time there, I was surprised at the ammount of new cars on the roads (and all the European makes). Contrast that with where I live and you see mostly crappy Japanese imports.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

I forgot to add, the great thing about living in NZ is that the people that live here don't give a shit what u drive. We leave that for the lost souls overseas .........


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I forgot to add, the great thing about living in NZ is that the people that live here don't give a shit what u drive. We leave that for the lost souls overseas .........


What a load of crap, you forget your man card or did you hand it in, the kiwi male is generally pretty motor conscious, blokes in NZ like cars, they like fast cars, some like fast expensive cars, driving a shitty car is not a good thing if you're a bloke, nothing worse than being a teenager cruising in a shitty car the chicks (not that you would know) just aren't interested. NZ is a car country with a car culture.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

KiwiGuy said:


> Really? The last time I spent time there, I was surprised at the ammount of new cars on the roads (and all the European makes). Contrast that with where I live and you see mostly crappy Japanese imports.


If you read the article I linked earlier you'd know that the car park in NZ is getting older every year, so whilst we are selling more new cars, the fleet is aging faster than we can replace them. A lot of this is due to the age of cars being imported, what the govt should do is ban imports over 5 years of age, some exceptions can apply for classics but not for everyday motors from Japan and Singapore.


----------



## Attii (Jan 11, 2008)

KiwiRob said:


> If you read the article I linked earlier ..QUOTE]
> 
> lol all the participants in this thread have Kiwi prefix
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

KiwiRob said:


> What a load of crap, you forget your man card or did you hand it in, the kiwi male is generally pretty motor conscious, blokes in NZ like cars, they like fast cars, some like fast expensive cars, driving a shitty car is not a good thing if you're a bloke, nothing worse than being a teenager cruising in a shitty car the chicks (not that you would know) just aren't interested. NZ is a car country with a car culture.


Most manly blokes, i.e the ones that go around in sunglasses and Commodores in Falcons. Not the metrosexual types which drive around in something "stylish". Although, the last part isn't really correct. I know a couple of guys who have completely shit cars (an old Astra and a Proton Saga) and both have/had girlfriends.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

^^There always some people who just aren't interested in cars, they are the exceptions, not the rule. The guys who post in the NZ sections they aren't car people at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

This weekend I decided to explore some of Auckland's wine country, here are the pics of the *SH16* motorway from the suburb of Kumeu - enjoy :cheers:


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C ROAD TRIP KUMEU TO AUCKLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Travelling on the *SH1 South* from downtown Auckland to Pukekohe:


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*Noise walls/barriers:*


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## drosophila (Nov 17, 2007)

nealc said:


> Chris, from what I've seen so far of Sydney's excellent photos, he only takes photos of the nicer parts of NZ, there are plenty of very rough areas of Auckland which look like some of the worst parts of LA, parts where Sydney wouldn't be welcome. So far I've not come across any nasty areas in any Swiss city.


Then you haven't lived in Switzerland or spent very long there. I don't agree that Auckland or NZ is anything like Switzerland, but I also don't agree that Swiss cities don't have some pretty seedy areas. It's also a pretty wild claim to make that the seedy parts of LA are anything like the seedier parts of Auckland.

However, Sydney's photos are of highways in NZ, and the general quality of this infrastructure is on par with that in Switzerland and significantly higher than anywhere in the US, the latter dealing with a serious case of lack of maintenance these days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

nealc said:


> Chris, from what I've seen so far of Sydney's excellent photos, he only takes photos of the nicer parts of NZ, there are plenty of very rough areas of Auckland which look like some of the worst parts of LA, parts where Sydney wouldn't be welcome. So far I've not come across any nasty areas in any Swiss city.


Lay off the green stuff :lol:  There is no way in hell that areas such as Otara, Mangere, Massey and Avondale can even come close to the madness of some of LA's worst areas. Don't for a minute think that Switzerland doesn't have it's fair share of dodgy areas - I have seen them with my own eyes. 

I also don't believe that Chris is so naive to think that everything is perfect in NZ but compared to places I have been to our worst areas look like average middle income suburbs.

Besides that, this is a motorway thread and correct me if I am wrong, there is no motorway through Avondale, Otara, Mangere and/or Massey. There is no mis-representation here at all ... what you see is what you get when you are traveling on the motorway :cheers:

P.S. There are many areas in NZ that actually remind me of my time in Switzerland - especially the scenery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

*ROADTRIP | AUCKLAND TO MATAMATA | SH1 SOUTH - PART 2*



30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 ROADTRIP WAIKATO SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing pics

greeting from Brazil

Matamata is funny because in portuguese matamata means killkill hahaha


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Great pics Sydney! Thanks mate.
Nice to see the Waikato Expressway 



drosophila said:


> Then you haven't lived in Switzerland or spent very long there. I don't agree that Auckland or NZ is anything like Switzerland, but I also don't agree that Swiss cities don't have some pretty seedy areas. It's also a pretty wild claim to make that the seedy parts of LA are anything like the seedier parts of Auckland.
> 
> However, Sydney's photos are of highways in NZ, and the general quality of this infrastructure is on par with that in Switzerland and significantly higher than anywhere in the US, the latter dealing with a serious case of lack of maintenance these days.


^^ Oh come on
Fighting bullshit with more bullshit kind of defeats the purpose don't you think?

P.s. Sydney
Both Otara and Mangere have motorways running through them


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

drosophila said:


> However, Sydney's photos are of highways in NZ, and the general quality of this infrastructure is on par with that in Switzerland and significantly higher than anywhere in the US, the latter dealing with a serious case of lack of maintenance these days.


:nuts:
Oh, come on dude, have you seen map of the Swiss motorway network??
NZ has some few short stretches and no network whatsoever.
And we didn't even mention trains.
US have some issues with maintenance but their network is so vast it's like comparing apples with pears.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Are New Zeland changing the white line center for yellow ones ??


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Yellow when overtaking isn't allowed, white when it is


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Amazing pics
> 
> greeting from Brazil
> 
> Matamata is funny because in portuguese matamata means killkill hahaha


Hi, Thanks mate :hug: ... the folks over in Matamata will get their knickers in a knot if they knew the Portuguese meaning  ... thanks for the comment and Happy Easter :cheers:




KIWIKAAS said:


> Great pics Sydney! Thanks mate.
> Nice to see the Waikato Expressway
> 
> P.s. Sydney
> Both Otara and Mangere have motorways running through them


You are most welcome B :hug: ... thanks for the info .... what I meant to say is that the motorway bypasses the suburbs that I mentioned (Otara to the left of the motorway when you are travelling South) and there is nothing to see but trees along the motorway. I haven't travelled on the airport route for ages now but the same would apply to Mangere .... it is not as if they cut through the afore-mentioned suburbs and I deliberately ignore taking photographs because they are "ugly" :lol:

*User NealC is the infamous KiwiRob who has been banned from various forums and once again we wish him farewell :lol:*

P.S. Happy Easter to you and yours :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

*SH1* - LAKE KARAPIRO:


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

*Waterview Connection | The widest Tunnels in Australasia​*























*Client NZTA * Location Auckland * Completion 2016​*
The $1.4 billion Waterview Connection project will complete Auckland’s Western Ring Route. The project involves almost five kilometres of new motorway including two parallel tunnels, 2.4 kilometres in length, and interchanges to connect to the Southwestern Motorway at Mt Roskill and to the Northwestern Motorway at Great North Road. It will be the largest, most expensive and most complex roading project ever undertaken in New Zealand.

The Western Ring Route will provide a 48-kilometre alternative to State Highway 1 and the Auckland Harbour Bridge. Construction will start in November with the project expected to be completed by the end of 2016. Part of the Well-Connected Alliance Team (Comprising NZTA, Fletcher Construction, McConnell Dowell Constructors, Parsons Brinkerhoff NZ, Beca Infrastructure, Tonkin and Taylor, Boffa Miskell and Obayashi Corporation), Warren and Mahoney is responsible for the architectural components of the project including the ventilation stacks, egress structures, vehicular and pedestrian bridges and associated tunnel buildings.

*Tender Design Concept*

Inspired by the aesthetic forms of Obsidian (volcanic glass) the original design for the tunnel's ventilation stack has focussed on creating a slender form of elegance and beauty. Its full sculptural appearance is appreciated on approach from the motorway as the stake’s slanted form extends down to the motorway serving as the portal’s dividing wall. The notion of extruded boxes shifting in and out of the tunnel express traffic movement through the tunnel, its glazed ends revealing and celebrating the tunnel’s mechanical and servicing operations. Glazed patterning to offer detail features internally fixed aluminium louvres creating depth and detail to the glazed edges.


----------



## natfat madd (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW im suprised! and they say New zealands economy is weak well when i went over there just recently it seemed ok. Have to admit Aucklands Roads and Motorway network is alot better than Sydneys. I'd say within in a few years when the M2-F3 link tunnel in Sydney is built it will become the largest tunnels in Australasia. but otherwise this Tunnel looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

natfat madd fucker said:


> WOW im suprised! and they say New zealands economy is weak well when i went over there just recently it seemed ok. Have to admit Aucklands Roads and Motorway network is alot better than Sydneys. I'd say within in a few years when the M2-F3 link tunnel in Sydney is built it will become the largest tunnels in Australasia. but otherwise this Tunnel looks great!


My fault, it should have read "widest" tunnels  all fixed. I hope that you enjoyed your visit :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

*SH6 - QUEENSTOWN, OTAGO | SOUTH ISLAND*


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN HILTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Splendid scenery!! How good does New Zealand look! :cheers:

Never been to NZ, I should visit one day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

essendon bombers said:


> Splendid scenery!! How good does New Zealand look! :cheers:
> 
> Never been to NZ, I should visit one day.


Thanks, it should be a cheap trip for you and if you are in AKL let me know, I will show you around :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

*SH29 FROM TAURANGA TO AUCKLAND*


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI | TAURANGA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## kiat7272 (Jul 2, 2012)

what a nice view!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

kiat7272 said:


> what a nice view!


:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

*NZTA announces $3.4b transport investment for Auckland*

The NZ Transport Agency has announced the details of a $3.4b programme of investment in the Auckland region’s transport system over the next three years. The NZTA’s Regional Director for Auckland, Stephen Town, says the committed and recommended investment in Auckland for 2012-15 will include $1.6b for state highways, $968m for local roads and $890m for public transport. Funding for key projects to help improve transport across Auckland includes:

•	
$1.15 billion for continued construction of the Western Ring Route motorway road of national significance, including the Waterview Connection tunnels
•	
About $260m supporting roading and public transport improvements required for the Auckland Manukau Eastern Transport initiative (AMETI). 
•	
About $40m to continue development of the Puhoi-to-Wellsford road of national significance
•	
$29m for investment in the Dominion Road corridor to ease congestion and improved safety for drivers, public transport, walkers and cyclists 
•	
Around $54m for the Albany Highway Corridor - to improve the North Shore arterial for all road users. The total project cost is estimated at $90m 
•	
$16m for the airport and south-west Auckland transport link - to investigate options for improved transport links, including between the CBD and airport
•	
$28.9m recommended investment in regional road safety promotion 
•	
$3.9m for committed regional cycling and walking projects.

Mr Town said the $890m investment in public transport was made up of $802m of committed and recommended services and infrastructure together with other activities still to be developed. This would help fund the new electric trains and their depot, and the introduction of integrated ticketing on trains, buses and ferries. The investment in Auckland is part of a $12.3 billion investment in New Zealand’s land transport system set out in the 2012/15 National Land Transport Programme (NLTP), including $9.4 billion from the National Land Transport Fund (NLTF). The NLTP is a partnership between local authorities (who invest funding from ratepayers and prioritise activities and projects for funding) and the NZTA (which develops the programme and invests NLTF funds collected from road users through vehicle registration fees and fuel taxes. Mr Town says that over and above the $3.4b committed for investment in the region for 2012/15, additional funding will also be available through the NLTP for investment in more activities/projects in Auckland as they are developed over the course of the next three years. 

“The NLTP is a dynamic programme, and while the total amount of additional investment in the region over and above the $3.4b already committed won't be known until the end of the 12/15 period, it could be significant.” Mr Town says the 2012/15 NLTP follows the direction outlined in the Government Policy Statement on land transport funding (GPS), with a focus on creating transport solutions that will support economic growth, improve safety, provide people with a range of transport choices and deliver the best possible value for money. “It’s a balanced package of investment across a wide range of transport activities designed to help keep Auckland moving forward.” Mr Town says that while the 2012/15 NLTP represents a significant investment in New Zealand’s transport system, with the country facing tight economic conditions, not all proposed activities could be funded. 

There is no committed or recommended investment for the City Rail Link while Auckland Transport completes route protection and property acquisitions, nor for the $180m PENLINK project – a new road connection between Whangaparaoa Peninsula and SH1. “We’ve been working closely with Auckland Transport for several months to ensure that funding is carefully targeted to the areas and the activities where it is needed the most and where it will deliver the best outcomes for the greatest number of people in the region,” Mr Town says. The preparation of the 2012/15 NLTP has been informed by 16 regional transport committees and Auckland Transport developing and submitting regional land transport programmes outlining activities to be prioritised for NLTP funding. Mr Town says the NZTA will continue working closely with councils as the NLTP is implemented over the next three years. National and regional NLTP documents, Q&As and other information is available on the NZTA website at www.nzta.govt.nz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

*SH1 CITY BOUND* ...


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

*SH16 | WEST AUCKLAND*


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

*ONE OF THE JUNCTIONS IN AUCKLAND*


31 AUG 12 18°C NEWTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Hopped onboard a helicopter this afternoon and captured these shots of Auckland ...


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

AMAZING shots! Thanks for posting  The biggest interchange in New Zealand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> AMAZING shots! Thanks for posting  The biggest interchange in New Zealand.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it's funny how much Auckland looks like a smaller, tropical version of Seattle 

Auckland really has a lot of big freeways for a city of its size, doesn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

zaphod said:


> Auckland really has a lot of big freeways for a city of its size, doesn't it?


Nah, not really, there are basically only three routes and two incomplete bypasses. The geography doesn't demand many routes, with Auckland being located on an isthmus. All through traffic passes through a single corridor and pass this junction at the CBD. An extension of the Southwestern Motorway should relieve central Auckland from through traffic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

zaphod said:


> I think it's funny how much Auckland looks like a smaller, tropical version of Seattle
> 
> Auckland really has a lot of big freeways for a city of its size, doesn't it?


Many of us feel that there are too many motorways and would like to see less of them. The last five years has seen many motorways being constructed, The *Waterview * project is currently under construction and this should connect all the motorway systems but there is already talk of building a few more


----------



## natfat madd (Oct 15, 2010)

some photos i took whilst on my trip in Nz first photo from the Auckland harbour bridge. in appoligise if i fail to upload these properly as i am new to this









State highway 1 heading towards Whangarei








the road leading towards Mt Taranaki but it doesnt lead to the summit


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*upcoming motorway openings*

*Waikato Expressway*
The spur of the Waikato Expressway in the Te Rapa area (near Hamilton) will open on December 3, 2012. It's 7.3 kilometers long.

*Christchurch Southern Motorway*
The southbound lanes of the widened & newly constructed Christchurch Southern Motorway will open this weekend. The official opening is December 14, 2012. It's about 8 kilometers long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Video - travelling into the city from Onewa Road on-ramp SH1 South over Auckland Harbour Bridge into the city


----------



## Streetlevel (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW, beautifull country!


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Some pics of the newly opened Te Rapa section of the Waikato Expressway project



TheTron said:


> Waikato Expressway - 8km long north Hamilton section completed
> 
> LINK


----------



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

I read that New Zealand uses this signals for dangerous curves. It gives speed information only for car drivers. Is this true and does anyone have pictures from the road network?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Correct.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

geor said:


> I read that New Zealand uses this signals for dangerous curves. It gives speed information only for car drivers. Is this true and does anyone have pictures from the road network?


Sorry for the delay - here you go ...


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C WARKWORTH TO AUCKLAND SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

*SH1 - VICTORIA PARK TUNNEL | AUCKLAND CBD*


----------



## JohnnyCX (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome tunnel, so in NZ you drive on left as in AUS.
Great infrastructure, those signs showing the speed at which cars should take the curves seem to be very useful.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

JohnnyCX said:


> those signs showing the speed at which cars should take the curves seem to be very useful.


exactly the same as the US signs at curves.


----------



## natfat madd (Oct 15, 2010)

JohnnyCX said:


> Awesome tunnel, so in NZ you drive on left as in AUS.
> Great infrastructure, those signs showing the speed at which cars should take the curves seem to be very useful.


Same driving side as AUS, different signage and line markings which are actually quite similar to the US. especially the double lines because they were yellow. when Travelling in NZ, i felt like i was somewhere in Canada or the US in some places, especially when i was in some suburbs of Auckland where they have a Wendy's hamburger Resturant, Dunkin donuts and Carl JR's which we do not have over here in AUS.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Australia and New Zealand share one standard for road signage including markings on the pavement. That is AS1742. As such, the signage and line markings of the two countries should be largely similar. But I should emphasize the word "should" here. For all sorts of reasons, you see differences between Australia and NZ and, in fact, between Australian states/territories. Which then leads to associations with the US that should actually not be ...


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

-Pino- said:


> Australia and New Zealand share one standard for road signage including markings on the pavement. That is AS1742. As such, the signage and line markings of the two countries should be largely similar. But I should emphasize the word "should" here. For all sorts of reasons, you see differences between Australia and NZ and, in fact, between Australian states/territories. *Which then leads to associations with the US that should actually not be* ...


Could you explain that last sentence? 

To be honest, you can't find much consistency between Aus and NZ at all (and as you said, even between some Australian states).
NZ road marking is a mix of American (botts dots and yellow no passing lines) and European style (white centre lining and flush medians). 
In terms of signage, NZ uses a mix of European and U.S. styles.
Australia uses a kind of quasi UK/continental European marking system with US/North American style signage.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ My last remark was simply based on the fact that the two countries share one standard of signage and markings. Obviously a standard can be deviated from (the road authorities of some Australian states have lists on their websites outlining their deviations from AS1742), but when you share one standard, it is a bit odd to have deviations so substantial that you can actually say that the two countries do not look similar at all.


----------



## natfat madd (Oct 15, 2010)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Could you explain that last sentence?
> 
> To be honest, you can't find much consistency between Aus and NZ at all (and as you said, even between some Australian states).
> NZ road marking is a mix of American (botts dots and yellow no passing lines) and European style (white centre lining and flush medians).
> ...


I actually thought some of the signage that shows the distance to exits along Motorways in cities like Auckland were quite US/North American.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

*Huge Machine On Its Way To Build Key Auckland Road Connection*








The start of tunnelling on the NZ Transport Agency’s (NZTA) landmark Waterview Connection project in Auckland has moved a significant step closer with the NZTA’s Well-Connected Alliance formally accepting the huge machine it will use to construct the twin 2.5km-long tunnels. The state-of-the-art Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) is the 10th largest machine of its kind ever to be built worldwide and has been designed specifically for the unique ground conditions on the $1.4b Waterview Connection - the biggest transport construction project in New Zealand’s history and the key to unlocking the full benefits of Auckland’s motorway network. The handover – marked by an official signing at Guangzhou in south east China where the German manufacturer of the TBM, Herrenknecht, has a factory – follows 14 months of design, build and testing of the giant machine. The TBM’s circular cutting head, painted black with a silver fern logo, is more than 14 metres wide – the equivalent of a building three storeys high – and the machine is almost 100 metres long – the length of a rugby field. The machine will now be dismantled for shipment to New Zealand and is due to arrive in Auckland in July before being reassembled at the project’s southern tunnel portal to begin tunnelling in October. The Waterview Connection is part of the Western Ring Route road of national significance and will join SH20 (Southwestern Motorway) and SH16 (Northwestern Motorway) to complete a 47 kilometre-long motorway alternative to SH1 and the Auckland Harbour Bridge ... *MORE*

Reminder of what is going to be built ....


*Waterview Connection | The widest Tunnels in Australasia​*























*Client NZTA * Location Auckland * Completion 2016​*
And video ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tunnel Boring Machines with a diameter greater than 12.5 meter are quite rare. The largest currently in use in Europe has a diameter of 15.6 meters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

New Motorway project in Christchurch ...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

*SH18 | AUCKLAND *


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

*SH18 | AUCKLAND *


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been waiting to see pictures of State Highway 18! it was a construction pit when I was last there, great views. Thanks for the shots. 

Also the largest boring tunnel machine in the world is being used in Brisbane atm i'm pretty sure??? Maybe a fib, i'm pretty sure I read something about it last year.


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Burden said:


> I've been waiting to see pictures of State Highway 18! it was a construction pit when I was last there, great views. Thanks for the shots.
> 
> Also the largest boring tunnel machine in the world is being used in Brisbane atm i'm pretty sure??? Maybe a fib, i'm pretty sure I read something about it last year.


No worries mate, it could be, I have no idea 

They are getting ready to bore away  ...


----------



## natfat madd (Oct 15, 2010)

Burden said:


>


This actually looks like the crossing between heaven and earth.
Must come visit soon, i miss NZ to be honest, wouldn't mind doing the South island this time though.


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

natfat madd said:


> This actually looks like the crossing between heaven and earth.
> Must come visit soon, i miss NZ to be honest, wouldn't mind doing the South island this time though.


It is seriously stunning scenery. I've never experienced anything like it, especially the trip inland from Christchurch to Queenstown!! I met Canadians at a servo out of Queenstown and they noted how much they preferred NZ scenery to Canada. My god, even passing through Arrowtown and Alexandra at say around 5:30pm is seriously amazing, the shimmering light coming from the pine trees is truly spectacular. It is worth the trip believe me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Some randoms taken from Sky Tower ...


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## yeow (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Sydney how can you get either of those two images from the Skytower?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

yeow said:


> Hi Sydney how can you get either of those two images from the Skytower?


Hi yeow, not quite sure what is meant by the question but if you are referring to the close-up I used a zoom lens


----------



## yeow (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok I get AGS, looking back over my shots I have a similar one using a 7D with 70-200 F2.8 and a 1.4 teleconverter, but St Mary's I'm at a loss how you got it because the angles looks all wrong. I think I'm going to have to go up again and give it a shot myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

yeow said:


> Ok I get AGS, looking back over my shots I have a similar one using a 7D with 70-200 F2.8 and a 1.4 teleconverter, but St Mary's I'm at a loss how you got it because the angles looks all wrong. I think I'm going to have to go up again and give it a shot myself.


Yeah pop up and give it another go :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Government has just announced major investments worth billions of Dollars ...

*Government reveals shape of Auckland's transport future*

The Government will push major roading projects In Auckland including a wider southern motorway, upgraded roading to the airport, and a freight corridor in Manukau before it begins work on the City Rail Link and a second Waitemata Harbour Crossing, Prime Minister John Key has revealed this afternoon. Mr Key confirmed that Government would back Auckland's three top transport priorities - the City Rail Link, another Waitemata Harbour crossing, and the Auckland Manukau Eastern Transport Initiative (AMETI), which includes the East-West Link. "These three projects are all identified as the highest transport priorities in the Council's Auckland Plan," he said. "They have a price tag of around $10 billion and they are projects that need to be planned for over a long period of time." The harbour crossing will be twin tunnels under the Waitemata - the option of another bridge has been ruled out - and construction was expected to start between 2025 and 2030. Auckland Council would begin protecting land for the development in December once the alignment of the crossing had been finalised ... *MORE*



AucklandProjectsMap by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​
*Builders ready for huge Auckland transport jobs*

Building bosses have today welcomed the Government's $10 billion Auckland infrastructure plans, saying the sector was in recovery mode. Prime Minister John Key today outlined a plan to kick-start the next generation of major Auckland transport projects, including the Second Harbour Crossing, the City Rail Link and two other state highway projects. At an Auckland Chamber of Commerce event today, he said the Government would back the combined Auckland Manukau Eastern Transport Initiative (AMETI) and East-West Link, the second Waitemata Harbour crossing and the City Rail Link. "These three projects are all identified as the highest transport priorities in the council's Auckland Plan. They have a price tag of around $10 billion and they are projects that need to be planned for over a long period of time," Key said ... *MORE*


----------



## yeow (Jun 26, 2013)

Decent plans, they missed penlink, that's a link that is a must do, traffic on the Peninsular is killer these days.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting plans! I think the Harbour Crossing is interesting, it could be a tunnel like they did in Sydney.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

yeow said:


> Hi Sydney how can you get either of those two images from the Skytower?


It's a serious zoom, you would need at least a 2 x TC with your 70-200 and then crop in further to get the same.


----------



## yeow (Jun 26, 2013)

Now you got me curious, what lens was used? 100-400 with a 2 x teleconverter and a decent tripod?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Kapiti Expressway*

The court dismissed the appeals against the construction of the Kapiti Expressway yesterday.

The Kapiti Expressway is a new four-lane road through the "Kapiti Coast" just north of Wellington. It is part of National Highway 1. 

I wonder why it is called an expressway, because it looks more like a motorway. All junctions are grade-separated and the design speed is 110 km/h. 

http://www.nzta.govt.nz/projects/mackays-to-peka-peka/index.html


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think it really matters in this part of the world...expressways, motorways, freeways, highways, superway, ~link. Our motorways are few and simple. The road network structure not as complex as America or Europe.

It's great to see Auckland revealing their transport plans, to take their city up to the next level in terms of infrastructure for the future.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Not just "that part of the world. In large parts of the U.S., the word "expressway" means the same thing as "freeway," at least among the general public (and state DOTs that put up "Expressway Ends" signs on some stretches and "Freeway Ends" on others*, regardless of what the MUTCD says.

*Pennsylvania example available on request.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I know that the word "expressway" is widely used in the eastern hemisphere for controlled-access highways, but New Zealand uses the word motorway for such roads. There are also expressways in New Zealand, but they tend to have signalized intersections. The Kapiti Expressway looks more like what would otherwise be called a motorway in New Zealand.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

The term 'Expressway' in NZ is quite specific for non motorway divided highways so I can understand Chris's confusion.
I can only think that the reason comes from this specific section being part of a longer Kapiti Expressway which for the most part will indeed be expressway standard.
Also, if cyclists are allowed to use the shoulders, then it can't be classified as a motorway either in NZ.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

> expressways, motorways, freeways, highways, superway, etc


Haha yeah, they're all ROADS :troll:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/northern-advocate/news/article.cfm?c_id=1503450&objectid=11122855

_A starting block has been taken away on the 18.5-kilometre, four-lane motorway between Puhoi and Warkworth with construction tipped to start half way through next year._​
That would be an extension of the Northern Motorway that runs through Auckland. It's part of State Highway 1 and is planned to run all the way to Wellsford in phase II.

I've been looking into the design, it's a 2x2 motorway with shoulders, but there won't be any interchanges between Puhoi and north of Warkworth. The Puhoi interchange will only give access to and from the south. Traffic to and from the north need to U-turn near the Johnstone’s Hill tunnels.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/northern-advocate/news/article.cfm?c_id=1503450&objectid=11122855
> 
> _A starting block has been taken away on the 18.5-kilometre, four-lane motorway between Puhoi and Warkworth with construction tipped to start half way through next year._​
> That would be an extension of the Northern Motorway that runs through Auckland. It's part of State Highway 1 and is planned to run all the way to Wellsford in phase II.
> ...


It's BCRs don't add up. The traffic volumes are obscenely low and only hit a "high point" during holiday season when people travel to their bach (holiday home) on the beach. This is why it has been referred to as the "holiday highway". Very unhelpful piece of infrastructure that businesses in Northland say won't assist them one bit. When one considers the price tag too, one can see that it is by far a bad investment.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I've looked up the traffic counts. The 2012 AADT between Warkworth and Puhoi is 17,000 - 18,000 vehicles per day, that is fairly high for a two-lane road, and many countries consider this to be "motorway-grade" traffic volumes. Spare capacity is pretty minimal with such volumes. Roads with such volumes tend to be unsafe.

Wellsford - Wackworth carries less traffic, about 11,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

A main trunk route with an AADT of 10,000+ vehicles should be a 4 lane devided highway. A 17-18, 000 average AADT, coupled with the nature of topography of the area definitely warrents a major overhaul of the route. 
I have no info on what an upgrade of the existing route would have cost opposed to the motorway option but atleast the motorway will be tolled. 
Alot of opposition arises for a large part out of frustration at the piecemeal funding given to crucial public transport projects in Auckland such as the central rail loop. Many percieve the govt preference for Puhoi - Wellsford motorway while major rail projects in Auckland languish as a great injustice.


----------



## scurt/2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Are there any plans for a motorway to link Cambridge with Tauranga?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Yep.
There is already a concrete plan for an expressway/motorway Sh29 from Tauranga for the first kms towards Hamilton and more general plans (including a possible tunnel) continuing over (or through) the ranges.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Waikato Expressway*

A 12.3 km new stretch of the Waikato Expressway was inaugurated today. It's north of Hamilton, between SH 1 and SH 1B. It will open to traffic next week, likely on Monday December 16.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Alice does a better job than Bertha in getting you from A to B


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been asked to post these photos here. 

Driving back to Auckland from Northland on the new section of toll road. 



Motorways and sprawl and we're most definitely on the Northern Motorway now. 



Traffic was picking up the closer we got. 



Starting to see the skyline. 



Near the harbour bridge. 



Auckland skyline. 



The infamous harbour bridge. 







View of the sky tower. 



Approaching the central motorway junction. 



It cuts through the city rather...



The building you see at the top is Auckland Grammar School - one of the top boys schools in New Zealand. 



A nice volcanic cone in the centre of Auckland to finish off the picture. This is one of many that dot the cityscape. This is on the Southern Motorway heading towards Manukau.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice photos. New Zealand highways look so neat.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Nice pics Svarty. 
Looking at the traffic on the Puhoi section it does seem to indicate that traffic volumes do warrant an extension to Warkworth. What is your impression on that?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Nice pics Svarty.
> Looking at the traffic on the Puhoi section it does seem to indicate that traffic volumes do warrant an extension to Warkworth. What is your impression on that?


Well, yes and no. It's a tough one given the associated costs of such an extension for such a limited population. It really would be a holiday highway for Aucklanders rather than being an appreciable economic gain for the region given most of the traffic is holiday rather than lorries coming from Northland. 

I would say there are more pressing concerns in the Auckland region than this. I'd rather see better upgrades of other state highways to motorway standard than this one.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^ yes, it's a tricky one. The route certainly carries allot of leisure traffic to the Warkworth region and all the way up to the Bay of Islands.
One could argue the same for many French autoroutes as well and certainly Spain and Portugal have a number of leisure 'holiday highways' too which are important links between regions. The economic viability of the Warkworth extension would be largely determined in revenue from tolls and highly probably increased leisure industry in the north.

I have always felt that the route needed to be massively upgraded but hadn't actually considered or thought a motorway would be the government's prefered option. 
On the other hand, the topography of the route is so rugged that I wonder if an upgrade of the existing route (to 2x2 for instance) would be much cheaper than the motorway option.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*SH 1 Puhoi - Warkworth*

*Pūhoi – Warkworth RoNS granted final consent*

*The NZ Transport Agency welcomes the final decision from a Board of Inquiry to grant designation and resource consents for the construction of the Pūhoi to Warkworth stage of the Ara Tūhono – Pūhoi to Wellsford Road of National Significance (RoNS).*

The Board’s decision represents a significant step towards improving the safety, reliability and resilience of State Highway 1 between Northland and Auckland for freight, tourism and drivers, says the Transport Agency’s Highway Manager, Brett Gliddon. 

Construction is anticipated to begin between 2016 and 2019, with the project estimated to take five years to build.​
Press release: http://www.nzta.govt.nz/about/media/releases/3637/news.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Auckland*

*$140m for fast trip to airport*

Traffic will gain clearer runs to and from Auckland Airport from a $140 million accelerated project to turn George Bolt Memorial Drive into a full motorway.

The Transport Agency hopes to start the project in the New Year and complete it in early 2017.​
Full report: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11330210


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^ they should also complete the SH20A-20 interchange with a southbound flyover. At the moment it is only 3/4 complete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*SH20 Waterview Connection, Auckland*

*Breakthrough for Alice in key Auckland tunnel project*

*The machine that has been boring underneath Auckland's western suburbs for 10 months emerged into daylight this afternoon.*

Alice, the tunnel boring machine, has completed the first of the twin road tunnels that will connect Auckland's motorways in what's being hailed as an amazing feat of engineering.

The tunnel is the 10th largest diameter tunnel in the world and at 2.4 kilometres is the longest road tunnel in New Zealand.​
Full report: http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/breakthrough-alice-in-key-auckland-tunnel-project-6094862


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Moving house....



Molokai said:


> Moving a house to make room for the new Kapiti Expressway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently this house was moved to make way for the Kapiti Expressway currently being built aprox 50km north of Wellington


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Hamilton - Southern Links Flyover video
http://youtu.be/fFHfSsVTWSM





Part of a greater project that will nearly encircle Hamilton with new arterial and motorway grade roads.
The Southern Links will connect State Highway 1 with State Highway 3 from both the southern (Cambridge) and northern (Auckland) approaches.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Looking north east along the Ngaruawahia section of the Waikato Expressway (State Highway 1, north of Hamilton).


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Part of the construction of the NZ Transport Agency's Waterview Connection and Western Ring Route.
Great North Road,
Point Chevalier, Auckland.*

Tar and Cement by jimjiraffe, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some aerial photos of the Waterview Connection in Auckland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Waikato Expressway*

*Green light for final sections of Waikato Expressway*

*The Transport Agency board has approved $1.08 billion to fund construction of the Hamilton and Longswamp sections of the Expressway.*

The Transport Agency also expects to announce the successful tenderer for the $458million Huntly section this month.

The Transport Agency’s Waikato and Bay of Plenty regional director Harry Wilson said the green light from the board meant that all seven sections of the expressway will be built, under construction or out to tender by the end of 2015.

Mr Wilson said the 21.8km Hamilton section and the 15.2km Huntly sections were the largest and most complex sections of the expressway, and would also bring the biggest benefits in terms of travel time savings and safety.








Full press release: http://www.nzta.govt.nz/about/media/releases/3991/news.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*New Waitemata Harbour crossing future-proofed*

Minister of Transport, Simon Bridges, has taken steps to future-proof the route for an additional Waitemata Harbour crossing in view of the rapid growth Auckland is set to undergo in the next 20 years.

“The preferred route for the additional crossing is a tunnel east of the Auckland Harbour Bridge between the Esmonde Road interchange on the North Shore, and Victoria Park Tunnel and Central Motorway Junction in central Auckland.

The NZ Transport Agency says an additional crossing is likely to cost between $4 billion and $6 billion, and is likely to be needed between 2025 and 2030. A construction start date will depend on a number of factors, including the rate of freight and traffic growth.​
Full press release: http://beehive.govt.nz/release/new-waitemata-harbour-crossing-future-proofed


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*New Zealand Roads*

Here's a selection of photos taken by myself on the roads of New Zealand. Apologies for the poor quality of some photos.

SH73 near Kumara Junction, West Coast










SH6 in Ross, West Coast










SH73 near Arthur's Pass










Otira Viaduct near Arthur's Pass



















SH73 near Castle Hill










Burke's Pass, Canterbury





































Lindis Pass, Otago




























Wanaka, Otago










Tekapo, Canterbury










Auckland Central



















Christchurch, Canterbury










SH8 near Twizel










SH6 near Wanaka










SH1 near Kaikoura










SH6 near Queenstown


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ great:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The first six kilometre segment of the Tauranga Eastern Link is planned to open this week. It runs east to Domain Road.

http://www.nzta.govt.nz/about/media/releases/4175/news.html


----------



## Jschmuck (May 27, 2008)

I miss New Zealand, I need to go back. One of those places I call heaven on earth. The roads, signage, and scenery remind me of western America.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Waterview Connection Update SH20-SH16 Auckland



Brojoro said:


> Wiri Quarry


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent video of the Waterview Connection project in Auckland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Tauranga Eastern Link*

* New Zealand’s newest stretch of state highway – the Tauranga Eastern Link (TEL) - will open to traffic on Monday August 3. *

*The $455 million NZ Transport Agency project delivers 21 kilometres of four-lane, median divided highway between Tauranga and Paengaroa.*

After four and a half years of construction the road was officially opened today by Prime Minister John Key and Transport Minister Simon Bridges.

Following a community day onsite on Saturday August 1, it will open to traffic on August 3.​
Full press release: http://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/tauranga-eastern-link-officially-complete/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Arras Tunnel in Wellington. It is part of SH 1 and opened to traffic last September.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Has a physical link been eyed between North Island and South Island? I reckon it would be nice to do a direct/non-stop drive between Wellington and Christchurch (without the use of ferry boat)...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Given the waters there I think a bridge over the Cook Strait would be pretty dangerous to build, I don't know how deep it is though.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
A Cook Strait bridge or tunnel is out of the question.
It would be a structure of the likes that hasn't been built anywhere in the world till now and would be way beyond the means of N.Z..
The average depth of Cook Strait is around 130 metres with the deepest points up to around 400 metres.


----------



## OAQP (Jul 14, 2015)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> A Cook Strait bridge or tunnel is out of the question.
> It would be a structure of the likes that hasn't been built anywhere in the world till now and would be way beyond the means of N.Z..
> The average depth of Cook Strait is around 130 metres with the deepest points up to around 400 metres.


The planned Rogfast tunnel in Norway (constrcuction due to start in 2017) is comparable in terms of depth (lowest point 390m below sea level) and length (26.5kms). I guess the main challenges for building a tunnel across the Cook Strait is cost and geology.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
That's very interesting indeed, although I do think the challenges facing a Cook Strait tunnel are a bit more complicated (the depth of a bored tunnel would need to be a half km or more under sea level as well as the problem with tectonics in the region). I would imagine a Cook Strait tunnel would cost multiples of the cost of Rogfast (€1.62 billion seems very cheap for such a project btw).

Anyway, here's an illustration from the web of fantasy Cook Strait tunnels:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I guess the Seikan tunnel is somewhat similar too if you want to factor in tectonics. It's not as deep, but it is quite impressive nonetheless. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seikan_Tunnel


----------



## OAQP (Jul 14, 2015)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> That's very interesting indeed, although I do think the challenges facing a Cook Strait tunnel are a bit more complicated (the depth of a bored tunnel would need to be a half km or more under sea level as well as the problem with tectonics in the region). I would imagine a Cook Strait tunnel would cost multiples of the cost of Rogfast (€1.62 billion seems very cheap for such a project btw).
> 
> Anyway, here's an illustration from the web of fantasy Cook Strait tunnels:



The Norwegian Public Road Authority has made a nice video about the Rogfast project: http://youtu.be/CAwNFf4sopM 

From what I understand the rock quality and geology is pretty good for this project.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Amazing project. Thanks for the link.
NZ can only dream of that kind of project


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Now the ferries (both for trains and road vehicles) do Wellington-Picton: would it be possible to built harbours directly in the strait to shorten the ferry section and thus travel time? Sure the coast is montainous thus a it would be expensive, but I suppose not as much as an undersea tunnel.


----------



## TheKiwi (Jun 2, 2010)

> would it be possible to built harbours directly in the strait to shorten the ferry section and thus travel time?


They've done some fairly big studies on moving the southern terminal to Clifford Bay. In 2013 it was decided that this move wouldn't happen though. See: http://www.transport.govt.nz/sea/cliffordbay/clifford-bay-ferry-terminal-not-to-proceed/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

How many vehicles per day would travel from the North Island to the South Island via ferry?


----------



## TheKiwi (Jun 2, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> How many vehicles per day would travel from the North Island to the South Island via ferry?


There are 3-5 ferry sailing each way more during peak summer for tourists and max 500 vehicles so 1,000-2,500 each way per day. That 500 is cars there is rail freight and trucks carried by the ferries. Have a look around here https://www.interislander.co.nz/Our-Ships-And-Services/Kaiarahi/Facts-And-Figures.aspx for more info.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Auckland Southern Motorway*

* NZ Transport Agency Awards Contract for Southern Corridor Improvements Project *

The project area on State Highway 1 extends from Manukau to Papakura. The project will be opened in stages to coincide with the opening of the Waterview tunnel in early 2017. Leighton Contractors is expected to begin construction in October this year and to complete the project in 2018. 

The SCI project includes:

* Southbound widening - to 4 lanes between SH20 and Hill Road and to 3 lanes between Hill Road and Papakura
* Northbound widening - to 3 lanes from Papakura to Takanini
* Takanini Interchange upgrade
* Upgrade of 16 existing bridges and construction of 6 new structures
* A new 4.5km walking and cycleway
* New LED lighting​
Full press release: http://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-relea...t-for-southern-corridor-improvements-project/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*speed limits*

*Government considers 110km/h speed limits*

Associate Transport Minister Craig Foss has revealed the Government is still considering increasing the speed limit on certain roads.

"There are potentially some roads - very high-class, Roads of National Significance - where that is possible," Mr Foss said today.

"We are doing a bit of work in that space at the moment, no final decisions yet.

Mr Foss's comments came after the Government last year signalled it could increase the speed limit to 110km/h.​
Full report: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11500227

100 km/h sounds really low, though New Zealand doesn't have that many non-urban motorways & expressways. Norway only went up recently from 100 to 110 km/h after more rural stretches of motorway opened over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Government considers 110km/h speed limits*
> 
> Associate Transport Minister Craig Foss has revealed the Government is still considering increasing the speed limit on certain roads.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news if this pushes through



> *100 km/h sounds really low*, though New Zealand doesn't have that many non-urban motorways & expressways. Norway only went up recently from 100 to 110 km/h after more rural stretches of motorway opened over the last 10 years or so.


True......and in fact, for any first world / developed country, 100 km/h max speed on your best roads = DOG SLOW

So yes, any increase (even a marginal 10 km/h increase) is a step in the right direction.

P.S.
The following places should take note and increase their 100 km/h speed limits to something higher:
-Ontario Canada
-Japan

Macau might be hard to implement since they rarely have rural roads......but maybe in the future they can increase it from the current 80 km/h.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

The following day was New Plymouth to Wellington via the Surf Highway (State Hwy 45) in the Taranaki Peninsula. I really hoped to see Mount Taranaki but unfortunately wrong day the top 60% of the mountain was covered in cloud.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Pictures of State Hwy 1 in and near Wellington, Johnsonville and Porirua. The city motorway comes across very quiet for 10am weekday morning.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

some more,,,


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow no traffic = amazing

Should be fun to drive there


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

[QUOTE ]







[/URL][/QUOTE]

This section of motorway (Johnsonville - Porirua Mwy) is the oldest in NZ. Opened in 1950.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Waterview Connection in Auckland.


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Roads of New Zealand*

Rolleston Avenue, Christchurch










Montreal Street, Christchurch










Cranmer Square, Christchurch










Calabar Road, Wellington










Cobham Drive, Wellington










Vivian Street, Wellington










Eastbourne










Summit Road, Christchurch





































Tophouse Road, North Canterbury


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A Draft Alignment Plan for the Northern Motorway and Upper Harbour Motorway in Auckland has been approved.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

^^Extending the busway is a bonza idea and should have been done years ago, also they will need to increase the parking at the Albany Station, I belive its a limiting factor for ridership right now. Adding a couple of decks above the existing ground parking wouldn't be expensive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Christchurch*

* $435 million investment in Christchurch’s transport network *

* The NZ Transport Agency today announced a $435 million investment by the government in Christchurch’s transport network with the awarding of contracts to build the new Christchurch Northern Corridor and stage two of the Christchurch Southern Motorway. *

Contracts have been let to build the new $240 million section of motorway to the north of Christchurch to help ease congestion and for the $195 million second stage of the Southern Motorway that will improve travel times and reduce serious crashes.

The *Southern Motorway* stage two will four-lane State highway 1, just north of Rolleston to near Robinsons Road. From here, the new section of motorway will be built to the east of SH1 across Greenfields to connect with stage one at Halswell Junction Road. This second stage begins in October and will take three and a half years to complete.

The new *Christchurch Northern Corridor* will be built to the east of Belfast, between the Waimakairiri River and Cranford Street, providing relief for North Canterbury commuters travelling into Christchurch.​
Full press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/435-million-investment-in-christchurchs-transport-network/

A map of the projects:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Auckland Northwestern motorway*

*$85m St Lukes Interchange project complete*

Prime Minister John Key and Transport Minister Simon Bridges have officially opened the new St Lukes to Great North Road Interchange, another step to improve congestion on Auckland’s Northwestern Motorway.

The section of State Highway 16 has been widened from three lanes to four in each direction, with upgrades to on and off ramps and the St Lukes Road overbridge.

The upgrade creates greater capacity on the city side of the Waterview Connection for traffic on State Highway 16 as well as for the traffic that will be using the motorway via the Waterview Tunnel when it opens next year.​
Full press release: https://www.beehive.govt.nz/release/85m-st-lukes-interchange-project-complete

This June 2016 imagery in Google Earth shows the last stages of construction:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Waikato Expressway*

*Works begins on the final section of the Waikato Expressway*

Transport Minister Simon Bridges today turned the sod on the seventh and final section of the Government’s $2.1 billion Waikato Expressway.

The $115 million Longswamp Section involves widening and upgrading State Highway 1 between Hampton Downs and the Rangiriri Interchange to four lanes, with improved local road connections and a new local road overbridge.

“This marks a major milestone for the Waikato Expressway with all the remaining sections now under construction,” Mr Bridges says.

The Longswamp Section is expected to be complete in late 2018.​
Full press release: https://www.beehive.govt.nz/release/works-begins-final-section-waikato-expressway


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's a bunch of my photos of the roads of New Zealand taken in recent months.

*Christchurch, New Zealand*


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Port Hills by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Port Hills by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Winter in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


A Sunny Spring Day by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


The City at Night by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Spring in the City by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Harewood Road by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Harewood Road by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Christchurch Airport by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Christchurch Airport by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Russley Road by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


Russley Road by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

*Cook Strait, New Zealand*

InterIslander ferry crossing between the South Island and North Island


Sailing on the Interislander by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr

*Wellington, New Zealand*





































*Waikato, New Zealand*


Stormy Weather by Ethan Josiah, on Flickr


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Update Waterview & St Lukes interchanges (SH16) Auckland



Brojoro said:


> NW Cycleway to Waterview this morning...
> 
> P1120361 by Bro Joro, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Puhoi - Warkworth Motorway*

* PPP contract awarded for Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway project *

*Construction will begin later this year on the new Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway following today’s announcement by the NZ Transport Agency that a contract has been signed for the project to be delivered as New Zealand’s second Public Private Partnership (PPP) for a state highway, after the Transmission Gully motorway project in Wellington. *

NZ Transport Agency Chief Executive Fergus Gammie said the signing of the PPP contract between the Transport Agency and the Northern Express Group for the 18.5km motorway marks a major milestone for Auckland and Northland.

Under the PPP contract, the Northern Express Group will finance, design, construct, manage and maintain the Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway for the 25 years that will follow the expected five year period to build the motorway. Full ownership of the highway will remain with the public sector. It is aimed to have the Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway open for traffic by 2022.

The Northern Express Group is made up of firms with considerable experience in the design, construction, finance, maintenance and management of key infrastructure projects. The equity partners in the consortium are:

Accident Compensation Corporation
Public Infrastructure Partners II LP (managed by Morrison & Co PIP Ltd)
Acciona Concesiones S.L.
Fletcher Building Ltd

Mr Gammie said the ‘net present’ contract price for delivering the Pūhoi and Warkworth motorway through a PPP is $709.5 million.​
Full press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-rele...rded-for-puhoi-to-warkworth-motorway-project/

Another big project is getting started! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*speed limits*

*A new approach to safer speeds*

*Associate Transport Minister Craig Foss says a new Speed Management Guide released today will modernise New Zealand’s approach to managing speed and enable a limit of 110km/h on some roads.*

“To be eligible for a 110 km/h limit, a road will have to meet very strict conditions, including having a median barrier, at least two lanes in each direction and no direct access to neighbouring properties.

The Speed Management Guide will replace the speed setting guidance in the Land Transport Rule: Setting of Speed Limits 2003. Consultation on the changes will begin in early 2017.​
Full press release: https://www.beehive.govt.nz/release/new-approach-safer-speeds

This makes sense. Until recently, there were hardly no expressways / motorways outside Auckland and some other urban areas. But with the Waikato Expressway rapidly coming together, longer stretches of rural expressways are completed, and a higher speed limit on that road is appropriate. 

I'm guessing the 110 km/h limit will be applied to a very small amount of roads in New Zealand, chiefly exurban and rural expressways, such as the Waikato Expressway and perhaps the Northern Motorway.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *A new approach to safer speeds*
> 
> *Associate Transport Minister Craig Foss says a new Speed Management Guide released today will modernise New Zealand’s approach to managing speed and enable a limit of 110km/h on some roads.*
> 
> ...


Oh ok so from 100 km/h, it will be upgraded to 110 km/h?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

:runaway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

State Highway 1 near Kaikoura. This is a major landslide that may take weeks or even months to resolve. And this is the only proper north-south road in the region, there is another back road, but it is riddled with single lane bridges (and they could also be damaged).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The current status of the main roads on the east coast of the South Island.

It has been noted that SH 1 will likely be closed for several months.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*110 km/h*

* New speed limits for Tauranga Eastern Link and Cambridge section of Waikato Expressway *

* New 110km/h speed limits will come into effect from Monday 11 December for the Tauranga Eastern Link Toll Road (SH2) and the Cambridge section of the Waikato Expressway (SH1). *

The changes follow an extensive consultation process in which the NZ Transport Agency received almost 11,500 submissions from the public and stakeholders. The formal process to change the speed limit is now underway, and the new limits will be in place on Monday 11 December.

NZ Transport Agency Director of Safety and Environment Harry Wilson says these two roads have been selected for the new limit because they are two of the safest roads in New Zealand, with safety features such as median-barriers, no crossing roads, no tight curves and two lanes in each direction, which significantly reduces the risk of serious collisions occurring.​
Full press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-rele...-and-cambridge-section-of-waikato-expressway/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Wellington Northern Corridor*

* Construction begins on Peka Peka to Ōtaki Expressway *

* This week marks the beginning of construction on the new $330 million Peka Peka to Ōtaki Expressway, part of the Wellington Northern Corridor. *

“The 13km of four-lane expressway project also includes 9kms of local roads, a new 330-metre Ōtaki River crossing, overbridges at Rahui Road and at School Road in Te Horo and proposed options for better walking and cycling access,” Ms Speight says.

The Peka Peka to Ōtaki Expressway is expected to open in 2020.​
Full press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/construction-begins-on-peka-peka-to-otaki-expressway/

Also, public engagement for the next section from Otaki to Levin will start in February: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/further-public-engagement-announced-for-o2nl/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

* SH1 north of Kaikōura opens *

*The NZ Transport Agency has reopened State Highway 1 (SH1) north of Kaikōura - one year, one month and one day after the Kaikōura earthquake in November 2016, allowing people to drive through from Picton to Christchurch on the coastal highway route.*

Work will continue in 2018 to bring State Highway 1 back to its pre-earthquake condition and complete a package of safety and amenity improvements on the 60km section of State Highway 1 between Clarence and Oaro.






Full press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/sh1-north-of-kaikoura-opens/

SH 1 was completely destroyed in some areas:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manawatu-Wanganui*


Street by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

The abandoned Opiki Toll Bridge in New Zealand. The bridge was in use between 1918-1969 and a new toll free bridge was built by the government to replace it.




























When the bridge was still in use:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ A diplomatic plate on that car?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Corvinus said:


> ^^ A diplomatic plate on that car?


New Zealand used the CC prefix for diplomatic vehicles so this is just a private vehicle.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Corvinus said:


> ^^ A diplomatic plate on that car?


CC, DC & FC are reserved for diplomatic vehicles, CR is for govt vehicles. DC1 is reserved for the British High Commissioner and CR1 is reserved for the Prime Ministers vehicle. The only vehicle in NZ without a license plate is the Governor Generals official vehicle.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

And how do they know that is indeed the Governor Generals official vehicle if it doesn’t have a license plate? Maybe it is just an ordinary driver who took off his plates...


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

bogdymol said:


> And how do they know that is indeed the Governor Generals official vehicle if it doesn’t have a license plate? Maybe it is just an ordinary driver who took off his plates...


It's the official car. It has a crown where the license plate usually goes and a flag on the front wing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Transmission Gully Motorway*

The Transmission Gully Motorway (Highway 1) north of Wellington.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

* NZTA announces selection of Ōtaki to north of Levin corridor *

* The NZ Transport Agency has announced that the preferred corridor for the new 24.2 kilometre Ōtaki to north of Levin road is one that runs closest to State Highway 1 and, in the northern section, alongside State Highway 57. *

The preferred corridor is a combination of two options that received support during community engagement – S6 in the south and N4 in the north.

“The selected corridor will provide a shorter route than other options, and is more accessible to urban areas. Of all the routes considered, this one is expected to shift the most traffic off the existing SH1.

“Subject to funding approval, we’ll be working with property owners, stakeholders and the community throughout 2019 and early 2020 as we further investigate and progress design of the road, within the preferred corridor.​
Full release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-rele...election-of-otaki-to-north-of-levin-corridor/

Project website: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/projects/wellington-northern-corridor/otaki-to-north-of-levin/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The bridge of State Highway 6 across the Waiho River (near Franz Josef Glacier) has been swept away during a flood.

This means it is now a 1000 kilometer detour to get to the other side! :nuts:


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's the Manawatu Gorge Motorway project. 11.5km 2+2 construction to start 2020 with completion 2024. 

https://www.nzta.govt.nz/projects/sh3-manawatu


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New aerial photos of the Transmission Gully Motorway north of Wellington: https://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/11...-transmission-gully-one-year-out-from-opening


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Waikato Expressway*

A 6 kilometer segment of the Waikato Expressway opens to traffic this week. It sounds like it either opens 19 or 20 December.

* All four lanes of the Longswamp section of the Waikato Expressway will be open to traffic later this week. *

The 5.9km Longswamp section – which has seen State Highway 1 widened from 2-3 lanes to four lanes, with side and central safety barriers – links the completed Meremere section in the north at Hampton Downs, to the completed Rangiriri section in the south at the Te Kauwhata interchange.

“We are very pleased to have Longswamp open on all four lanes before Christmas. We still have some final surfacing work to complete early next year but having holiday traffic spread across the new lanes has been a priority,” says Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency Waikato Portfolio Manager Darryl Coalter.

South-bound traffic will be at 100km/h, but north-bound will have a speed restriction of 70km/h until the final asphalt surfacing is completed in the new year.​
Full press release, with aerial photos: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/longswamp-open-to-four-lanes-for-holiday-traffic/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Huntly section of the Waikato Expressway was inaugurated on 14 February, but according to Twitter reports, has not yet opened to traffic.

Meanwhile there is news about the Transmission Gully Motorway north of Wellington:

* Transmission Gully to open in time for Christmas 2020 *

* Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency says Wellington’s vital new transport route into and out of the capital is scheduled to open before Christmas 2020. *

Transmission Gully will make travel on the route between the city and the lower and central North Island safer and more reliable.

“Transmission Gully is a highly complex project being built on 27km of very difficult terrain. Progress has been slower than anticipated due to a number of issues encountered during construction including the Kaikoura earthquake in 2016 which diverted resources and materials,” says Mr Ratcliffe.

Once open, there will be further work required before the project is fully completed, including landscaping and testing and commissioning of new technology systems. These works will most likely be completed by mid-2021.






Press release: https://www.nzta.govt.nz/media-releases/transmission-gully-to-open-in-time-for-christmas-2020/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Waikato Expressway*

* Tyres to hit the road on Huntly section of Waikato Expressway within the next month *

* After successful completion events last week, Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency advises the Huntly section of the Waikato Expressway will open to traffic within the next month, ahead of schedule. *

Portfolio Manager Darryl Coalter says he understands people are keen to begin using the new Huntly section but there are some minor finishing works to be completed.

A small area still requires asphalting, and completion of central and side safety barriers.

“While we don’t publicise specific dates or times when new roads will open to traffic to avoid people queuing up, we expect that people will be using the Huntly section of the Waikato Expressway within the next month.”

Media reports suggesting the road was open, or about to open, on Saturday have caused some confusion for the public.​
NZTA: https://nzta.govt.nz/media-releases...-of-waikato-expressway-within-the-next-month/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Aerial footage of the Christchurch Southern Motorway extension


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Puhoi - Warkworth Motorway (Auckland Northern Motorway extension) is delayed by half a year and is now scheduled for completion in May 2022.






New completion date for Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


A new safer, more resilient route between Pūhoi and Warkworth is now expected to be open to motorists in time for the busy Queen’s Birthday weekend in 2022.




www.nzta.govt.nz


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is snow common on the North Island? The Desert Road (SH 1) is at approximately 1000 meters altitude.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280718064426901504


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is snow common on the North Island? The Desert Road (SH 1) is at approximately 1000 meters altitude.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280718064426901504


Snow is common in the central North Island, there are ski fields near the Desert Road on Mt Ruapehu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Another year delay for the Transmission Gully Motorway...

*New opening date and COVID-19 disruption payments agreed for Transmission Gully motorway*

The Transmission Gully motorway north of Wellington will be open by September 2021 as part of a settlement agreement reached following the conclusion of negotiations related to the commercial impacts of the COVID-19 shutdown on the project. 

Full press release: New opening date and COVID-19 disruption payments agreed for Transmission Gully motorway | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency

Construction on this motorway started in September 2014. The construction time was initially estimated at 5 years, so they already had a one year delay before the covid-19 disruptions began.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A truck has clipped the superstructure of the Auckland Harbor Bridge during a windstorm. The superstructure is damaged and the center 4 lanes may be closed for several weeks, which effectively cuts the capacity in half.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306868345510207491


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

The Long Road to New Zealand by Trey Ratcliff, en Flickr
New Zealand Road Trip by Shona Farr, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

State Highway 3 has been closed through the Manawatu Gorge since July 2017 due to constant slips. They decided to not reopen the route, but construct a new road across the mountain ridge. Consent for this project has now been given and the construction could start in January 2021, with a completion in 2024.






Consents granted for Manawatū Tararua Highway project | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


Te Ahu a Turanga: Manawatū Tararua Highway project has officially been given the green light for construction, with the main works resource consents granted by the Environment Court on Friday.




www.nzta.govt.nz





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Christchurch Northern Motorway*

*Nearly there: Opening the new Christchurch Northern Corridor motorway *

The Christchurch Northern Corridor new motorway from Cranford St to near the Waimakariri River Bridge/ SH1 will be open to traffic from Monday, 30 November for an initial period of two weeks. 

From Monday 30 November to Friday 11 December one traffic lane in each direction will be open.

Due to the loose gravel, a temporary 50km/h speed limit will be in place. Depending on the road condition this may be increased to 70km/h. If this is the case, it will be well signposted.

*30 November – 11 December *

One lane in each direction open during the day, just motorway traffic, no cyclists and pedestrians allowed on the motorway. Shared use path remains closed.

*Saturday afternoon, 12 December *

Public Open Day: 2pm to 6pm, no vehicle traffic on the motorway. Walking and biking on the motorway and shared use path.

3pm celebration: Official recognition of the completion of this four-year project with representatives of Waimakariri and Christchurch councils, Waka Kotahi, CNC Alliance partners Fulton Hogan, Aurecon and Jacobs and other key partners.

*Tuesday, 15 December*

Photo opportunity for media and invited guests to witness turning on the LED lights on the local road bridges. Please let us know if your photographer wants to receive an invite.

*Thursday, 17 December*

Motorway and shared use path fully open to all traffic






Nearly there: Opening the new Christchurch Northern Corridor motorway | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


The Christchurch Northern Corridor new motorway from Cranford St to near the Waimakariri River Bridge/ SH1 will be open to traffic from Monday, 30 November for an initial period of two weeks.




www.nzta.govt.nz


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*High Court dismisses appeals against the East West Link project *
_
Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency welcomes a decision by the High Court in Auckland to dismiss two appeals against the route designations and resource consents for the East West Link transport project. 

In June 2020, the High Court heard appeals by Forest and Bird and Ngāti Whātua Ōrākei against the designations and consents, that were confirmed by an independent Board of Inquiry (BOI) in January 2018. Waka Kotahi heard on Friday that both appeals were dismissed. 

The consented project includes a four-lane road between the Neilson Street interchange at SH20 and the Mt Wellington interchange on SH1, connections to local roads in Onehunga and Penrose, cycleways and work on the foreshore, headlands and wetlands. 

In its judgement, the High Court confirmed the BOI carefully examined the Auckland Unitary Plan and properly balanced the environmental impact of the East West Link Project against the infrastructure need. _

Full release: High Court dismisses appeals against the East West Link project | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency

The East West Link project is a rather substantial urban arterial project (non-motorway) to link SH 1 and SH 20. It is located in an industrial zone in the south of Auckland, but also runs along the bay & wetlands.










Project website: East West Link | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Auckland Southern Motorway*









Auckland transport milestones: New Southern Motorway roadworks starts, airport link finished


The Government marks two major milestones across the Auckland roading network.




www.nzherald.co.nz





_Transport Minister Michael Wood today unveiled a new leg of construction on the New Zealand Upgrade Programme's Papakura to Drury South project which is expected to take five years to finish._

project website: Papakura to Drury South – improvements to support growth | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency

_The NZ Upgrade Programme will provide an estimated $423 million to fund improvements on SH1 between Papakura and Drury South to improve travel reliability. This will connect with the improvements we have just completed on the Southern Corridor, extending the highway to six lanes.

This project includes building a third lane – in each direction – along 6kms of the existing highway, upgrading the Drury interchange, and widening three bridges to accommodate the extra traffic lanes. This project also allows for planned improvements to the adjacent rail line – the new stations at Drury and electrification of the rail line from Papakura to Pukekohe. _


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Transmission Gully Motorway*

The SH58 Interchange with the beautiful Pāuatahanui inlet visible behind TG&#x27;s Lanes Flat site office by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr

Paving the northern end of the Waitangirua interchange. Our old construction site compound is visible in the foreground. by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr

SH58 Interchange and the Pāuatahanui stream by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr

Pouāwhā, The Wainui Saddle looking north to Kāpiti by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Takitimu North Link project moves forward with contract award *
_
*The western Bay of Plenty’s most significant roading project has moved another step forward with the first part of the design and construct contract awarded for Takitimu North Link - Stage One. *

Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency has announced Fulton Hogan and HEB Joint Venture as the successful contractors. 

The Takitimu North Link project will support urban growth in the western Bay of Plenty and is a key part of the region’s Connected Centres programme developed by the Urban Form and Transport Initiative (UFTI)._

Full release: Takitimu North Link project moves forward with contract award | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency

This is a $ 933 million project to construct 14 kilometers of new four lane highway west of Tauranga. It will bypass the existing State Highway 2.

Project site: Takitimu North Link | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Flooding has closed a lot of roads around Christchurch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*State Highway 59 switch confirmed for December *
_
*New Zealand’s newest state highway number will come into use on Tuesday December 7 2021, as preparations and improvements to the Wellington regional state highway network continue ahead of the opening of the Transmission Gully motorway. 
*
Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency is renumbering the section of State Highway 1 (SH1) between Linden and Mackays Crossing as State Highway 59 (SH59), in advance of the opening of the new Transmission Gully motorway, which will become SH1._

Press release: State Highway 59 switch confirmed for December | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

"Improving safety is at the heart of the Takitimu North Link project, which today announced the award of the construction contract to Fulton Hogan and HEB Joint Venture. "

NZTA have issued a press release announcing the awarding of the construction contract for the Takitimu North Link Project. The five-year project includes three million cubic metres of earthworks as well as the construction of eight bridges, 29 culverts, eight stream diversions and seven wetlands. 

Takitimu North Link will support urban growth in the western Bay of Plenty and is a key part of the region’s Connected Centres programme developed by the Urban Form and Transport Initiative (UFTI).

The expressway runs 6.8km between State Highway 29 Takitimu Drive Toll Road and Te Puna, providing an alternative to State Highway 2 and moving trucks away from local roads. It will significantly improve safety and accessibility, build resilience, support growth and provide more transport choice for communities, with provision for public transport and a shared path for walking and cycling.

Read more: BoP’s biggest roading project in construction | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Why couldn't build a tunnel instead of cutting a hole in the side of the entire mountain? Just seems like a lot of effort.


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

We seem very reluctant to tunnel here. There's a lot of spots on Ara Tūhono where I think tunneling would have made sense, but they've gone with enormous cuts. Seems a shame to me.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Going on the illustrations I don't see any exceptional cuttings. Certainly nothing where a tunnel would be more practical or cost effective.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

It’s actually first stage of this one then second stage start until 2027


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

*Transmission Gully builder will not achieve pre-Christmas opening*

_Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency says Wellington Gateway Partnership (WGP) and CPB HEB Joint Venture, the builder contracted to deliver the Transmission Gully project, have run out of time to complete all of the tasks necessary for the road to open in time for Christmas._

The road was due to open by 27 September 2021, following an agreement for additional time and compensation due to delays caused by the Covid-19 lockdown in 2020. There was already significant risk that WGP and CPB HEB were not going to meet this date prior to the August 2021 lockdown.

Construction work has been progressing since the site was reopened after the August 2021 lockdown. Waka Kotahi is currently in commercial discussions to determine how much of the delay is due to the most recent lockdown and other Covid-19 restrictions, and the financial implications of this.

Press release: Transmission Gully builder will not achieve pre-Christmas opening


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Transmission Gully Motorway has a grade of 8%. That's really steep for a motorway, they are usually designed in the range of 5-6%, sometimes 7%. As far as I know, only the 1930s German Reichsautobahn incorporated an 8% standard, but this was quickly found to be too steep. 1 or 2% makes a substantial difference due to the high-speed nature of a motorway.


December 02, 2021 by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Transmission Gully Motorway has a grade of 8%. That's really steep for a motorway, they are usually designed in the range of 5-6%, sometimes 7%. As far as I know, only the 1930s German Reichsautobahn incorporated an 8% standard, but this was quickly found to be too steep. 1 or 2% makes a substantial difference due to the high-speed nature of a motorway.
> 
> 
> December 02, 2021 by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr


Yeah - the terrain in and out of Wellington is pretty difficult. There's a stretch of expressway closer to central Wellington that traverses through the Ngauranga Gorge that's also at 8%, but the section on the Transmission Gully Motorway is much longer.

I'm pretty sure the steepest part of the Transmission Gully Motorway has been built with three lanes in each direction, and runaway truck ramps.


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Transmission Gully Motorway has a grade of 8%. That's really steep for a motorway, they are usually designed in the range of 5-6%, sometimes 7%. As far as I know, only the 1930s German Reichsautobahn incorporated an 8% standard, but this was quickly found to be too steep. 1 or 2% makes a substantial difference due to the high-speed nature of a motorway.
> 
> 
> December 02, 2021 by Transmission Gully motorway, on Flickr


Is it just me but does the carriageway, like a lot of French Motorways I have driven on for example, have an adverse camber? It looks to be cambering away from rather than to the central barrier.


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

sirfreelancealot said:


> Is it just me but does the carriageway, like a lot of French Motorways I have driven on for example, have an adverse camber? It looks to be cambering away from rather than to the central barrier.


I'm not sure whether it's a trick of the photo or if the camber is actually adverse. I'm pretty sure all new state highways in New Zealand are built to the Austroads design standards - with some specific variations for the New Zealand environment.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Transmission Gully Motorway opened on 30 March 2022.

The next biggest road project is the extension of the Auckland Northern Motorway from Puhoi to Warkworth. This is a 19 kilometer motorway project through hilly terrain. Puhoi is approximately 30 kilometers north of Auckland.

These photos are from October 2021 to March 2022.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The above project is significantly behind schedule, it was planned to open this month, but it has been pushed back to 2023.

Almost all major road projects in New Zealand are significantly behind schedule due to covid & shortages.









Pūhoi to Warkworth motorway opening pushed back again


Another major highway project is suffering significant delays, with the Pūhoi-to-Warkworth Ara Tūhono motorway not opening until next year.




www.rnz.co.nz


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Despite the overall delay of the Puhoi to Warkworth Motorway, a 2 kilometer segment of the new motorway has opened to traffic today:






First stage of Ara Tūhono - Pūhoi to Warkworth opened with a blessing | Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency


On Friday 20 May, Waka Kotahi joined our partners Hōkai Nuku to bless the Arawhiti ki Ōkahu viaduct and artworks as part of opening the southern connection of Ara Tūhono which will give drivers a beautiful new way to move to SH1.




www.nzta.govt.nz





_From today, Monday 23 May there will be a new road layout for traffic north of the Johnstones Hill Tunnels. Hibiscus Coast Highway northbound traffic will merge onto the new motorway alignment, travel across Arawhiti ki Ōkahu and exit at the new Pūhoi off-ramp onto Pūhoi Road, before connecting back onto State Highway 1. _

This means that the endpoint of the motorway has changed 2 kilometers farther north to the new Puhoi interchange, instead of right after the tunnel.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Waikato Expressway: opening date announced


The highly anticipated Waikato Expressway finally has an open date! Well... kind of...




www.driven.co.nz





The Waikato Expressway (Hamilton bypass segment) will be opened around 12 July.

This is one of the last projects of the Roads of National Significance programme to be completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The speed limit at the Waikato Expressway goes up to 110 km/h from 13 July, on a 78 kilometer stretch of highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*VINCI awarded contract for the Penlink project in north Auckland, New Zealand*
_
Waka Kotahi NZ Transport Agency have appointed HEB Construction, a VINCI Construction subsidiary based in New Zealand, as part of the consortium formed with Fulton Hogan, Aurecon, Tonkin + Taylor, for the design and construction of the Penlink project in north Auckland. 

The NZD 510 million (€305 million) project will include the construction of a 7km two-lane highway with a separate shared path for pedestrians and cyclists, as well as six bridges, including New Zealand’s first extradosed bridge._

Press release: https://www.vinci.com/vinci.nsf/en/press-releases/pages/20220630-1745.htm


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

Ahead of its opening ceremony on 12 July, Waka Kotahi New Zealand Transport Agency has released a final aerial overview of the Hamilton section of the Waikato Expressway.


----------



## Gsus (Oct 27, 2009)

sirfreelancealot said:


> Is it just me but does the carriageway, like a lot of French Motorways I have driven on for example, have an adverse camber? It looks to be cambering away from rather than to the central barrier.


In Norway, the camber/cross fall is supposed to be 3% away from the median in the outer curve if the horizontal radius is larger than a certain size. For a 100-110 km/h road the radius should be at least 4000 meters for this, for a 90 km/h road 3000 meters, and lower requirements for lower speeds. Hard to tell from the picture what radius that curve might have, and if there are somewhat the same rules in NZ.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The 13 kilometer motorway segment of the Kapiti Expressway from Peka Peka to Otaki is scheduled to be inaugurated next Wednesday, December 21.









Wellington.Scoop » Peka Peka to Otaki expressway opening on Wednesday







wellington.scoop.co.nz


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

The 13km Peka Peka to Ōtaki section of the Kāpiti Expressway is now open to traffic.

The $475m expressway section started construction in 2017 and was delivered two years late and $230m over budget.

The expressway bypasses the communities of Te Horo and Ōtaki and erlier this week the road was blessed by mana whenua and gifted a te reo Māori name; Te Ara Tuku o Te Rauparaha, in honour of the legendary rangatira buried and memorialised at the nearby Rangiātea Church.

A local traffic updates group has posted northbound and southbound videos on YouTube.

Northbound





Southbound


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

Now planning next one: Otaki to North Levin 24 kilometres long 4 lanes start early 2025 until mid 2029 which last project.

Need bypassing Levin near 20,000 peoples , not only that, there planning roundabout (future interchange or change options) get you to Palmerston North 90,000 peoples, that’s reason why they’re need bypassing, there no plans further north for now.


----------



## jamesfluker (Oct 22, 2017)

Kamyima said:


> Now planning next one: Otaki to North Levin 24 kilometres long 4 lanes start early 2025 until mid 2029 which last project.
> 
> Need bypassing Levin near 20,000 peoples , not only that, there planning roundabout (future interchange or change options) get you to Palmerston North 90,000 peoples, that’s reason why they’re need bypassing, there no plans further north for now.


Yup.

Still a lot of work to do on this project before it gets off the ground, but it's fun to look at the preliminary design fly-through!


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

Roundabout could be change to interchange plan not yet confirmed, up to community, reported plan two bridge.

Early 2025 start construction, mid 2029 complete


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

So now the Waikato Expressway is all but finished where to next? Continue from Cambridge South to Rotorua or branch off from Pokeno and head towards Tauranga?


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

Rob73 said:


> So now the Waikato Expressway is all but finished where to next? Continue from Cambridge South to Rotorua or branch off from Pokeno and head towards Tauranga?


For now no plan all way to Otaki, there cannot building though Taupo Volcanic Zone and you mentioned Tauranga actually SH2 then Auckland to Wellington is SH1, there no plan for Tauranga for now.
Fact they’re already plan next to from Cambridge 16 kilometres (10 mi) to the SH 1/SH 29 intersection at Piarere for 4 lanes start 2026 take three years also intersection would be roundabout (start this year 2023) connecting to Cambridge and Tauranga as well as Taupo ahead south, also connecting to Lake Karapiro too.

Intersection roundabout would be turn interchange in future as well,


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's interesting how the motorways & expressways of New Zealand has developed over the past decade. It wasn't too long ago that no motorway extended outside of Auckland or Wellington. 

The Auckland Northern Motorway to Warkworth is also scheduled to be completed in the near future.


----------

